# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2013



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 00:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 00:29)

Sigo com 4,7ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 00:34)

T.actual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (1 Dez 2013 às 01:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2013*

t,act : 7,3ºc


----------



## Thomar (1 Dez 2013 às 09:31)

Bons dias! Temperatura mínima de +1,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 12:22)

Boas

T.minima: *6,9ºC*
T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2013 às 15:56)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada ventosa, com mínima de *8,1ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 13,4ºC e apenas 35% de humidade. O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante Este, e o céu encontra-se limpo.

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 16:15)

Boas

Dia fresco.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,9ºC* / *12,4ºC*
____

T.actual: *11,6ºC*

Perspectiva-se uma madrugada fria.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2013 às 18:40)

Por aqui: 

*OUT: 11ºC
IN: 19ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (1 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

boas

t,max : 14,6ºc

t,act : 9,7ºc


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

Máxima de *13,5ºC*.

Por agora, temperatura absolutamente estagnada nos 11,1ºC, com 36% de de humidade, e vento moderado.

Para variar.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 18:59)

Por aqui, estou com *9,1ºC*( mesmo tendo vento fraco a moderado).


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Dez 2013 às 19:32)

Boas.
Extremos de Hoje:
Min: *-2.3ºC* 
Max: *14.9ºC*

Registos  desde as 16:00h 
16:00 : 14.4ºC
17:00: 8.9ºC
18:00: 5.1ºC
19:00: 3.3ºC

Neste momento parado nos *3.0ºC* muito por culpa do vento fraco de SW que se tem feito sentir na ultima meia hora


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2013 às 21:21)

T.actual: *8,8º*C
____

Minimas de ontem

Dunas de Mira: *-3,6ºC*
Coruche: *-3,4ºC*
Alcobaça: *-2,6ºC*
Rio Maior: *-0,9ºC*
Colares: *-0,8ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 23:27)

Boa noite

Às 22h08 o termómetro do carro registava *12ºC* em Lisboa (entrada da Ponte 25 de Abril).
No trajecto para a Quinta do Conde, registei *11ºC* em Almada às 22h12 (A2)
*7ºC* no Seixal (EN10) 22h16
*4ºC* em Coina (EN10)
*3ºC* na Quinta do Conde (EN10) (A estação media *2,6º*C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2013 às 23:50)

Boas noites

A noite está limpa e _aceitável_, 6.1ºC e 51% de humidade relativa.

Uma boa semana para todos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 00:00)

Boas,

Sigo com *7,6ºC*,vento fraco a moderado e céu estrelado.
______

*Top Inversões - IPMA (23H)*

Alcobaça: *-1,1ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-1,0ºC*
Rio Maior: *0,5ºC*
_______

Tomar segue nos *-1,5ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (2 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

t,act : 6,6ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 01:10)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, a temperatura encontra-se nos *6,8ºC.*
_____

*Barreira de  Água* (neste momento deve ser Barreira de Gelo) segue nos *-2,2ºC*.

*Tomar*: *-1,5ºC*
*Barosa* (vale do Lis): *-1,3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2013 às 01:30)

Boa noite!

Durante os próximos dias estarei no meu posto de observação Ribatejano 

Aqui por Santo Estêvão no vale da Ribeira de Almansor a inversão térmica já se faz sentir, o meu sensor sem RS marca 2.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2013 às 06:31)

Bom dia.

Temperatura actual e mínima de *7,4ºC*, com 46% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

1018 hPa de pressão.

---

Tomar com *-3,7ºC*!


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2013 às 08:59)

Bons dias! 

Madrugada bem fresquinha   por Cabanas e não só:

- Azeitão: -0,6ºC
- Quinta do Conde: -0,6ºC
- Cabanas: -0,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2013 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Aqui na minha localização registei -0.9ºC de mínima, em Benavente a mínima não foi tão baixa, foi de 1.6ºC, a minha localização é propicia a inversões térmicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 10:05)

Boas

T.minima: *5,5ºC*
T.actual: *8,8ºC*
_______

Impressionante o valor de temperatura em *Dunas de Mira*,às 8h, *-5,2ºC*. 








Inversão térmica ocorrida nesta madrugada em *Dunas de Mira*.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2013 às 10:14)

Há pouco ainda havia geada nalguns espaços verdes mais abrigados e sem exposição solar.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Dez 2013 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul, vento fraco e o termómetro marca 7º. Aconselha-se luvas  e não se dispensa óculos de sol


----------



## fhff (2 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

Pela zona da Merceana (Alenquer), forte inersão térmica, mas pouca geada. Estava assim:


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2013 às 14:46)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *12,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de *3,3ºC*, registada pouco depois das 00h, com o vento que tem sido habitual na última semana a estragar a inversão térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 17:44)

Boas tardes

Dia fresco, a temperatura nem chegou aos 13ºC.

Extremos de hoje: *5,5ºC* / *12,8ºC*
______

T.actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (2 Dez 2013 às 19:14)

boas

t,max : 15,2ºc

t,act : 9,6ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 19:19)

Sigo com *7,9ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2013 às 19:31)

Máxima de *14,8ºC*.

Por agora arrefece a um ritmo agradável, com 8,8ºC e 49% de humidade.

Céu limpo, 1019 hPa de pressão e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

Boa noite.

Os dias têm sido de sol e vento fraco, com madrugadas frescas e alguma acumulação de geada.

Esta noite deve regressar aos valores negativos devido à ausência total de vento.

Tmax: 13,2ºC

Tmin: 1,2ºC

Tactual: 5,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2013 às 20:44)

Está a arrefecer bem, *1,9ºC*, actual mínima.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2013 às 20:46)

Boas

Mínima de 5,0ºC
Máxima de 15,7ºC

Rajada máxima 19km/h

Agora estão 10,6ºc, 9%Hr, 1021,6hpa e vento fraco 

É vira o disco e toca o mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 21:07)

A temperatura subiu um pouco, neste momento, encontra-se estagnada nos *8,8ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Dez 2013 às 22:43)

Por aqui 9ºC... Avizinha-se mais uma noite fresca como tantas durante este tempo monótono e aborrecido... Há quem diga que os modelos já vêem a mudança... cá pra mim está tudo demasiado longe para acreditar! Ver para crer!


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Dez 2013 às 22:48)

Extremos de Hoje:
Min: *-3.2ºC *
Max: *15.5ºC*
Registos: 
16:00 : 14.8ºC
18:00: 5.9ºC
20:00: 2.1ºC
Nao ha vento desde as 16:00 e isto promete...
Na ultima  hora o  termometro tem oscilado entre  0.0ºC e 0.1ºC
Agora: *-0.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

Por aqui, a temperatura não é nada de especial, *8,6ºC*.
____

Mais uma noite de inversões térmicas intensas nos vales e várzeas.

Inversões (IPMA 22H)

Dunas de Mira: *-0,8ºC*
Alcobaça: *-0,4ºC*
Coruche: *0,7ºC*
Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde: *0,8ºC*
Coimbra,Bencanta: *1,7ºC*
Rio Maior: *2,0ºC*
Sintra,Colares: *2,2ºC*
Torres Vedras,Dois Portos: *3,2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2013 às 23:15)

Temperatura actual: *0,6ºC*


----------



## CptRena (2 Dez 2013 às 23:22)

Apanhei a observação de superfície as 2100Z: os dados de Mira são bonitos, cheios de zeros






©IPMA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2013 às 23:23)

Boas noites

Aqui a noite segue calma, como tem sido hábito... Temperatura nos *4,7ºC* e humidade em 64%.

Em Caneças, 8,8ºC. Diferença de ~4ºC entre dois locais com ~250m de diferença de altitude


----------



## newlazeradg (3 Dez 2013 às 01:10)

t,act : 7,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 01:21)

Por aqui, tudo nada mesma, temperatura estagnada,estão nos *8,2ºC*.
Às 0h, *Dunas de Mira* já ia nos *-2,6ºC*, vamos la ver onde é que aquilo vai parar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2013 às 08:22)

Bom dia

Há cerca de uma hora, o meu sensor marcava uma temperatura de apenas *2.0ºC*

Por agora o dia vai seguindo fresco com céu limpo e alguma neblina nas lezírias da região.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Dez 2013 às 08:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Há cerca de uma hora, o meu sensor marcava uma temperatura de apenas *2.0ºC*
> 
> Por agora o dia vai seguindo fresco com céu limpo e alguma neblina nas lezírias da região.



Passei pelas Lezírias bem cedo e era mais do que neblina. Vi geada e não era assim tão pouca.

a mínima bem perto do Duarte foi 2,1ºC. e uma HR Superior ao verificado nas últimas noites. 87%


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos mais uma manhã de geada que vai agora derretendo, o meu sensor sem RS teve -0.5ºC de mínima.


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
Temperatura mínima superior a ontem, não foi positiva nem negativa, +0,0ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 09:40)

Boas

T.minima: *6,2ºC*
T.actual: *8,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2013 às 12:14)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *-0,5ºC*.

De momento, *10,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

Boas

Mínima bem fria hoje *3,4ºC* e aqui bem perto já baixou dos 0ºC

Agora estão 12,4ºc, 57%Hr, 1024,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 13:08)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *12,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

Bastante geada esta manhã no vale da Paiã - Odivelas, e no Senhor Roubado.

Caneças, no entanto, não baixou dos 5,3ºC, devido ao factor altitude.


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2013 às 14:03)

O vento "estragou" a inversão térmica, tive uma mínima de *0,4ºC* positivos.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 16:34)

Boas tardes

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,2ºC* / *14,5ºC*
_____

Temperatura actual: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2013 às 16:59)

Hoje: *6,8ºC* / *15,1ºC*.

Actuais 14,1ºC com 42% de humidade e céu limpo. Vento fraco.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2013 às 18:07)

c.bernardino disse:


> Passei pelas Lezírias bem cedo e era mais do que neblina. Vi geada e não era assim tão pouca.



Bastante geada que se manteve até depois das 09h, altura em que passei por Loures (centro) e era em bastante quantidade ainda.

Por agora a temperatura vai descendo, 10.5ºC actuais e 53%.


----------



## newlazeradg (3 Dez 2013 às 18:47)

boas

t,max : 16,3ºc

t,act : 10,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 19:03)

T.actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 6,7ºC e de momento 11,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

Temperatura actual: *10,5ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2013 às 21:12)

Temperatura actual: *2,7ºC
*
Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Mínima: *-0,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2013 às 21:47)

Boas

Mínima:*3,4ºC* 
Máxima: *17,1ºC* 

Rajada máxima: 19km/h

Agora estão 10,6ºC, 55%Hr, 1025,1hpa com vento quase nulo

Uma nota na estação junto ao solo tenho 9,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Dez 2013 às 22:32)

Em Setúbal está sempre  comparativamente à Quinta do Conde...nem parece que pertence ao distrito 

Sigo já com 4,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2013 às 22:36)

T.actual: *10,1ºC* 
_____

Ontem a estação do IPMA de *Dunas de Mira* registou uma bela amplitude térmica.
T.minima: *-5,2ºC*
T.maxima: *17,2ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2013 às 23:10)

Boas 
Os últimos dias, aliás o último mês com poucas exceções tem sido assim: noites frias, dias frescos mas que se tá bem ao sol, céu limpo e nada de chuva. A única variação tem sido a existência ou não de vento e a sua intensidade...
Hoje foi mais um dia assim, embora tenha sido já um pouco mais quente durante a tarde e não tenha havido vento.


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2013 às 23:23)

Geiras disse:


> Em Setúbal está sempre  comparativamente à Quinta do Conde...nem parece que pertence ao distrito
> 
> Sigo já com 4,3ºC



No verão é ao contrario , o distrito também é diferente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2013 às 23:27)

Noite segue com 6.2ºC e (curiosamente) 62%.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Dez 2013 às 23:37)

Boa noite.
Hoje foi atingido o novo valor de temperatura minima do ano 
T.Min: *-3.4ºC *
T.Max: *15.9ºC*

A inversao de hoje foi menos violenta que a da noite anterior mas não deixa de ser "Valente"
Agora o termómetro marca  *0.4ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (4 Dez 2013 às 01:24)

t,act : 8,7ºc


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2013 às 01:48)

Há pouco, no Sr. Roubado em Odivelas, já tive que raspar gelo no carro! 

Aqui nas alturas o clima é outro.

Caneças está com 9,3ºC!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2013 às 12:56)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *7,7ºC*
T.actual: *15,2ºC*

Céu limpo
Vento moderado


----------



## Thomar (4 Dez 2013 às 12:57)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura mínima hoje por aqui foi de +0,3ºC.

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e uma temperatura de +14,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2013 às 13:30)

Boas

Mínima de 4,4ºC

Agora estão 17,0ºC, 55%Hr, 1026,2hpa com vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2013 às 13:33)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, mais do mesmo, manhã de geada com mínima de +0.9ºC (sensor sem RS) e agora sol, sol, sol e mais sol


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Boas noites

Dia ameno.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,7ºC* / *15,8ºC*

T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (4 Dez 2013 às 18:57)

boas

t,max : 17,6ºc

t,act : 12,2ºc


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2013 às 19:22)

Boas!

Mais um dia de sol e céu limpo em Santo Estêvão, mas um pouco mais quente o anterior. Por agora o meu sensor sem RS marca 10.9ºC com tendência de descida.

Amanhã volto para a a Terra Fria Transmontana para mais um fim de semana de aulas.


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Dez 2013 às 21:16)

Desculpem a confusão


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2013 às 21:59)

Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC* 

Amanha, a temperatura máxima pode chegar aos *16,5ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2013 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

Hoje a tarde já aqueceu um pouco mais que nos dias anteriores, mas a noite segue mais incómoda devido à maior humidade.

Tmax: 18,5ºC

Tmin: 2,2ºC

Tactual: 7,4ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Dez 2013 às 22:29)

Boas.
Extremos de Hoje:
Min:* -1.3ºC *
Max: *18.1ºC*
A inversao de hoje já é mais fraquinha que as dos ultimos dias.
Neste momento 3.8ºC , Hr 88%, vento nulo


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2013 às 22:48)

Boas

Máxima bem altinha hoje *19,1ºC*

Mínima de 4,4ºC

Agora estão 11,7ºC bem mais que nos ultimos dias por esta hora!


----------



## Sanxito (4 Dez 2013 às 23:03)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima bem altinha hoje *19,1ºC*
> 
> ...



Boas.
Bem que diferença de temperatura tivemos hoje, não ultrapassei os 15.9ºc pelas 16h06, mas também não desci dos 7.7ºc pelas 7h43.
Neste mês ainda os extremos variam entre 6.3ºc de ontem e a máxima de hoje. O vento tem estado sempre presente, dia e noite.
Agora sigo com 10.9ºc e 78%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 00:04)

T.actual: *11,5ºC*

Céu limpo
Vento moderado de *NE*
_________

Se a estação de *Alvega* tivesse "_viva_", Dunas de Mira não tinha hipótese. 
A rede do IPMA, começa a ficar parecida com a do SNIRH.

*Top Inversões-IPMA (23H)*

*Dunas de Mira*: *1,7ºC*
*Alcobaça*: *2,2ºC*
*Coruche*:* 3,1ºC*

Será mais uma madrugada de geada no Vale da Mangancha, contas feitas, a 19ª geada.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Dez 2013 às 00:23)

Por aqui vou dormir com 10.1'c e 84%HR


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Mínima bem mais alta que os dias anteriores, +3,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *10,9ºC*. 

Por agora sigo com 13,8ºC e 56% de humidade.

Céu limpo e 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 11:21)

Boas

T.minima: *10,1ºC*
T.actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2013 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima de 6,1ºC

Agora estão 17,2ºC com vento fraco quase nulo... siga o tédio!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 13:18)

T.actual: *16,5ºC*

Em *Torres Vedras * a temperatura já vai nos *20,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2013 às 13:23)

16,3ºC, um dia que ajudará certamente a aquecer as casas .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 15:16)

T.maxima: *17,1ºC*
T.actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 18:08)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura vai caindo lentamente, estão *12,4ºC*, a minima poderá ser batida, vamos ver.
____

Ontem, foram registadas,uma vez mais, amplitudes térmicas interessantes.  
Extremos térmicos:

*Dunas de Mira*: *-1,5ºC* / *20,1ºC*
*Alcobaça*: *-0,5ºC* / *19,2ºC*
*Setúbal(Estacão de fruticultura)*:* -0,2ºC* / *19,2ºC*
*Sintra, Colares*: *0,0ºC* / *18,9ºC*
*Rio Maior*: *0,0ºC* / *18,8ºC*
*Coimbra, Bencanta*: *2,0ºC* / *20,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

Máxima acabou por ser de 17,1ºC. Neste momento 14,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

Boas

Mais uma máxima primaveril foi de 18,9ºC

Agora estão 14,7ºC


----------



## newlazeradg (5 Dez 2013 às 19:36)

boas

t,max : 18,6ºc

t,act : 12,1ºc


----------



## Geiras (5 Dez 2013 às 20:23)

Boa noite

Muito fumo pela Quinta do Conde durante as últimas noite mas hoje está particularmente desagradável.
O vento nulo e as constantes inversões térmicas nocturnas têm contribuído para esta acumulação de fumo na vila...

Sigo com 7,1ºC.

Nesta foto é notória uma ligeira camada de fumo.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Dez 2013 às 22:52)

Boas.
Extremos de Hoje:
Min: *0.2ºC* 
Max: *19.2ºC*
Uma mínima positiva quebrou os 11 dias consecutivos de mínimas negativas em que o valor mais alto (mais próximo do zero) foi de -0.8ºC, o mais baixo de -3.4ºC . A media das mínimas foi de -2.1ºC nestes 11 dias.
Penso que nunca tal tinha acontecido desde 2011 altura em que comecei com registos. Vou investigar.
Neste momento 3.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2013 às 23:42)

WHORTAS disse:


> A media das mínimas foi de -2.1ºC nestes 11 dias.
> Penso que nunca tal tinha acontecido desde 2011 altura em que comecei com registos. Vou investigar.
> Neste momento 3.4ºC.



Belos registos,WHORTAS. 
Junto ao rio Lis, os valores ainda devem ser mais baixos que os teus,já deves ter constatado essa situação varias vezes, não? Por aquilo que vejo estás um pouco acima(7m) do local exacto onde passa o Lis, acredito que possam existir diferenças de 1,5ºC/ 2ºC,entre os dois pontos. 
__________

T.actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2013 às 00:12)

A acontecer aquilo a que talvez possa chamar de _mini_-inversão. 

Sigo com *8,3ºC*, enquanto que as estações circundantes...






63% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2013 às 00:22)

Geiras disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Muito fumo pela Quinta do Conde durante as últimas noite mas hoje está particularmente desagradável.
> O vento nulo e as constantes inversões térmicas nocturnas têm contribuído para esta acumulação de fumo na vila...
> ...



Tipico de inversões em áreas urbanas, muito agreste para pessoas com doenças cronicas pulmonares e alérgicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2013 às 00:34)

Gilmet disse:


> A acontecer aquilo a que talvez possa chamar de _mini_-inversão.



Lá se foi a tua _mini_-inversão. 
_____

Temperatura estavel, *11,2ºC*.

A cidade de *Torres Vedras* já vai nos *5,5ºC*, depois de ontem  ter registado uma máxima elevada, *21,5ºC*.
É a consequência natural de estar localizada neste belo vale.
Vá lá que a área urbana restringe-se apenas ao fundo de vale, as vertentes têm pouco ou nenhum edificado, caso contrario, as inversões não teriam tanta expressão.





_____

*Barreira de  Água*, está próximo de entrar no campo negativo, *0,2ºC*.


----------



## newlazeradg (6 Dez 2013 às 01:29)

t,act : 9,8ºc


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2013 às 09:22)

Bom dia! Temperatura mínima de +1,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2013 às 09:55)

Boas

T.minima: *9,3ºC*
T.actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2013 às 12:37)

T.actual: *15,0ºC*
___

O numero dias com formação de geada,soma e segue, hoje foi a *20ª* geada no *Vale da Mangancha*, muitas mais virão. 
Tenho que convidar o pessoal do IPMA  para uma visita guiada ao local, já que para eles, geada é só no interior do país.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2013 às 18:32)

Boas noites

T.maxima: *15,3ºC*

Neste momento, está mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora, sigo com *10,3ºC*, próximo de bater a minima da madrugada(*9,3ºC*).


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2013 às 18:47)

Dados de hoje aqui da zona:


Azeitão: Temp. mínima *+0,6ºC*, Temp. máxima *+15,3ºC*
Quinta do Conde: Temp. mínima *+1,3ºC*, Temp. máxima *+15,4ºC*
Cabanas: Temp. mínima *+1,5ºC*, Temp. máxima *+15,7ºC*


A esta hora a temperatura vai descendo bem:

Azeitão: Temp. actual *+6,7ºC,*
Quinta do Conde:  Temp. actual *+7,9ºC*
Cabanas:  Temp. actual *+7,6ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (6 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

boas

t,max : 17,2ºc

t,act : 11ºc


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2013 às 19:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lá se foi a tua _mini_-inversão.



Absolutamente. A temperatura deu um salto de cerca de 4ºC logo a seguir ao meu último post. A mínima acabou por ser precisamente aquela: *8,3ºC*.

---

Máxima de *16,7ºC*.

Por agora, descida rápida, com 10,5ºC e 53%.

1022 hPa de pressão, céu limpo, e vento muito fraco.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2013 às 19:14)

Boas

Mínima de 5,7ºC
Máxima de 18,1ºC

Rajada máxima 19km/h

Agora sigo com 13,1ºC, 61%Hr, 1023,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2013 às 20:40)

A temperatura continua a caír a um ritmo agradável. Novamente... 







*8,4ºC*, próximo de bater a mínima do dia.

58% de humidade.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2013 às 20:52)

Menos 2,2ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2013 às 21:11)

T.actual: *10,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2013 às 22:41)

Máxima de 15,3ºC e de momento 10,5ºC vento fraco de NE.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Dez 2013 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belos registos,WHORTAS.
> Junto ao rio Lis, os valores ainda devem ser mais baixos que os teus,já deves ter constatado essa situação varias vezes, não? Por aquilo que vejo estás um pouco acima(7m) do local exacto onde passa o Lis, acredito que possam existir diferenças de 1,5ºC/ 2ºC,entre os dois pontos.
> __________
> 
> T.actual: *11,8ºC*



Boa Noite.
Sim jonas_87, existem diferenças, mas para no vale do rio não mais de 0.5 a 1ºC.
Tenho, desde algum tempo , controlado essas diferenças nas varias zona de Leiria que  chegam a ser de +5 graus em certas zonas da cidade . Por incrivel que pareça existem outros pontos mais frios que a Barrosa em -2 a -2.5ºC . Uma delas é o local onde de inicio se encontrava a estação do IPMA, onde o rio Lena se junta ao rio Lis.
a azul os cursos de agua.
a lilas a zona mais fria da cidade com valores de +-2.0ºC






Extremos de Hoje:
Min: *-1.3ºC *
Max: *17.2ºC*
Neste momento o termómetro marca 0.6ºC.  mais uma minima negativa á vista.
Arrisco a previsão para a próxima madrugada de -1.7º a -2.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 00:10)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Sim jonas_87, existem diferenças, mas para no vale do rio não mais de 0.5 a 1ºC.
> Tenho, desde algum tempo , controlado essas diferenças nas varias zona de Leiria que  chegam a ser de +5 graus em certas zonas da cidade . Por incrivel que pareça existem outros pontos mais frios que a Barrosa em -2 a -2.5ºC . Uma delas é o local onde de inicio se encontrava a estação do IPMA, onde o rio Lena se junta ao rio Lis.
> a azul os cursos de agua.
> a lilas a zona mais fria da cidade com valores de +-2.0ºC



ok, obrigado pela informação.
Curioso, falares que um dos pontos mais frios é onde duas linhas de água se juntam, por norma, esses locais são sempre áreas mais susceptíveis a terem minimas mais baixas, já verifiquei o mesmo em alguns vales. 
Por exemplo, a estacão do IPMA de Aljezur, está numa zona onde há  a confluência de 3 linhas de água, este factor entre muitos outros, explica a intensidade da inversão daquele sector do vale.
No outro f.d.s estarei a fazer seguimento no Vale da Mangancha, provavelmente vou ter um registo negativo, vamos ver. 

Temos que criar um tópico para debater muitas ideias sobre as inversões.
________

T.actual: *9,3ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (7 Dez 2013 às 01:07)

t,act : 8,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

T.actual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 02:15)

Extremos de ontem: *9,3ºC* / *15,3ºC*
T.actual: *8,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2013 às 02:43)

actual: 2ºC


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2013 às 10:00)

Bons dias! A temperatura mínima foi igual à de ontem, *+1,5ºC*.
O vento fraco a noite toda e actualmente contínua, não deixou a temperatura baixar mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 11:35)

Boas

T.minima: *5,4ºC*
T.actual: *13,1ºC*
______

Forte inversão em *Dunas de Mira*.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2013 às 15:51)

Boa tarde.

O vento predominou durante a madrugada, impedindo uma mínima abaixo dos verificados *6,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com uma tarde agradável, com 16,9ºC e 39% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão, céu limpo, mas empoeirado, e melhor que tudo: vento nulo. Que assim se mantenha.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 15:59)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento sigo com uma tarde agradável, com 16,9ºC e 39% de humidade.



Bem, grande diferença entre as duas zonas, por aqui sigo com *12,8ºC*.
Também observo ar empoeirado, mas não aqui, é mais a N/NE de Alcabideche.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2013 às 16:26)

15,5ºC, vento fraco de SW , ui que vem aí o calor .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

Vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com *10,0ºC*.
Vento muito fraco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2013 às 17:59)

sigo com 9.5ºC vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 18:11)

*8,7ºc* (estáveis)


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Dez 2013 às 18:24)

Fantástico dia na Ericeira com vento fraco e mar certinho. Em Ribeira às 17h assim:


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2013 às 19:05)

Boas

Hoje foi a madrugada mais fria do ano, mínima de *-1,1º*C registada. 

Agora sigo já com 6,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 19:29)

Por estas bandas, sigo com *7,7ºC*, está fresco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2013 às 21:09)

sigo com 5.9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2013 às 21:39)

Boa noite 

Sigo com *2,6ºC*, mínima até ao momento.

Máxima de *14,7ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2013 às 22:21)

Mais uma estação, que regista um arrefecimento nocturno acentuado, proporcionado pela brisa de Sul.
Ainda assim, a Quinta do Conde consegue ser mais fria 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALM9


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Dez 2013 às 23:00)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Arrisco a previsão para a próxima madrugada de -1.7º a -2.2ºC.



Boas.
T. Maxima de *18.1ºC*
T. minima de *-2.3ºC*. Falhei a minha propria previsao 
Vem ai mais uma noite gelida.
16:00h - 15.9ºC
18:00h - 6.5ºC
20:00h - 3.1ºC
Neste momento estão* 0.6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 02:33)

vim agora de coruche e está um gelo  caiu me uns pingos das telhas e os carros estão todos com uma camada de gelo, as ervas cintilam, eu fiquei sem sentir as partes expostas (cara e mãos), por aqui estão *-0.2ºC*, mas por coruche na ultima hora a estação de coruche marcava *-1.5ºC* segundo o ipma  e está um pouco de nevoeiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2013 às 03:15)

Noite gélida por aqui  Apenas *2.4ºC* neste momento e 62%. Paira sobre a região uma leve neblina.

Em Caneças, grande inversão térmica, encontrando-se neste momento com 8.5ºC!

--

De manhã, pelas 09h ainda estava tudo branquinho em Loures, foi também uma noite bastante fria a anterior.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 03:23)

Boas noites

Sigo com *5,3ºC* (já tive 4,2ºC)
Madrugada gélida, às 2horas o carro marcava *-1ºC*, no vale do Pisão (Alcabideche).


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 04:12)

T.actual: *4,0ºC * 
O valor mais baixo do ano foi de 3,7ºC (1 de Março).


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2013 às 04:15)

Madrugada gélida também por aqui, sigo com *-0,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2013 às 04:42)

Boa madrugada.

Que prazer, finalmente ausência de vento. Como tal, sigo com uns frescos *4,6ºC*.

---

Há pouco, perto da ribeira das Jardas (cota 140 m), o carro marcava 2ºC, havendo já alguns pára-brisas congelados.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 05:00)

Por aqui, a temperatura está sempre a oscilar entre os 4,0ºC e 5,0ºC.
T.actual: *4,7ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2013 às 07:44)

Forte geada lá fora, com *0.9ºC* actuais.

Temperatura aparente de *-1.5ºC.* 94% de HR.


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2013 às 08:42)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada geladinha! 

Cabanas temp. mínima: *0,0ºC*
Azeitão temp. mínima: *-0,4ºC*
Quinta do Conde temp. mínima:*-0,9ºC*
Moita temp. mínima: *-0,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Grandes contrastes aqui no concelho de Odivelas.

No vale, entre a Póvoa - Sr. Roubado e Paiã ainda há neblina e geada.
Enquanto que nos montes a temperatura a temperatura já vai significativamente alta. Caneças está com *11,9ºC* neste momento.
A mínima não foi além dos 7,3ºC.

É que até Lisboa desceu aos 3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2013 às 11:05)

Impressionante o facto de ainda estarem 5,7 ºC neste momento.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## dASk (8 Dez 2013 às 11:29)

Bom dia! Madrugada gélida por aqui, a sensação de estar nevoeiro com a temperatura a descer aos *-0.3º* é terrível. Este frio húmido lembro-me eu que conheci umas pessoas de leste que diziam que lá suportava-se melhor temperaturas bem mais baixas, este entra no osso


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2013 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Mínima de *-1,5ºC* e uma boa camada de geada. 

Temperatura actual: *7,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 12:50)

Boas

T.minima:  *3,9ºC*
T.actual: *13,1ºC*
______

Hoje no *Vale da Mangancha*, às 7:30, a temperatura rondava os *-4,5ºC* 
Como é natural, formou-se uma enorme camada de geada, os bebedouros dos animais ficaram congelados. 
_______

Segundo o ECM a próxima madrugada poderá ser mais fria, vamos ver. 
Grande arrefecimento nocturno que aí vem.


----------



## Cluster (8 Dez 2013 às 12:58)

Por falar na estação de Lisboa, o que aconteceu a estação Geofísico? Não era essa que era suposto ser oficial usada nas normais?


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

minima: *-2ºC*, coruche chegou aos *-3.8ºC*  , maior geada foi a de hoje, tudo branquinho (pelo que me disseram, que levantei me mais tarde )


----------



## squidward (8 Dez 2013 às 13:21)

mínima registada nesta madrugada: *1.9ºC*

sigo com *13.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2013 às 14:02)

Boa tarde.

Batida a mínima do ano por 0,1ºC! Fiquei-me pelos *3,7ºC*. 

De momento sigo com céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e 14,2ºC. 

56% de humidade, 1024 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

T.actual: *12,6ºC*
________

A estação de *Dunas de Mira* continua a registar amplitudes térmicas notáveis.

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *-4,7ºC* / *18,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2013 às 15:29)

Mínima de 5,6ºC, neste momento 14,6ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 15:41)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *3,9ºC* / *13,2ºC*

T.actual: *12,0ºC*
Vento nulo.

Mais 1 hora e isto começa a arrefecer a serio.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2013 às 16:07)

Esta noite registei a mínima mais baixa deste ano onde vivo em Lisboa perto do H. Santa Maria.
*2.8ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 16:49)

Por aqui a temperatura já está a descer... neste momento *13ºC* em Carcavelos, dentro de casa e com o aquecimento ligado desde as 13h o térmómetro da temperatura ambiente de casa marca *20.0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 16:58)

sigo com 11.3ºC já vai a descer


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2013 às 17:34)

Às 8h24 ainda tinha a temperatura nos negativos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

Temp ext: 11ºC
Temp int: 20.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 17:45)

Boas

T.actual: *9,3ºC*

Paira por aqui alguma nevoa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2013 às 17:52)

Máxima de *15,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 11,6ºC e 60% de humidade. 1024 hPa de pressão.

Também alguma névoa por aqui, essencialmente fruto do vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 18:15)

A temperatura vai descendo bem, registo *8,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 18:40)

sigo com 6.6ºC


----------



## newlazeradg (8 Dez 2013 às 18:43)

boas

t,max : 15,8ºc

t,act : 8,8ºc


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2013 às 18:50)

Neste momento aqui na zona a temperatura cai a pique: 

– Azeitão: *+5,3ºC*
– Quinta do Conde: *+6,3ºC*
– Cabanas: *+5,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2013 às 18:58)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 2,7ºC perto do solo!!

Máxima de 16,4ºC

Agora estão 8,0ºC e vento nulo noite perfeita a inversão térmica que é o que está já a acontecer


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 19:12)

A temperatura estabilizou, estão *8,3ºC*.
_____

Inicio do arrefecimento nocturno bem vincado em algumas estações.


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2013 às 19:31)

Thomar disse:


> Neste momento aqui na zona a temperatura cai a pique:
> 
> – Azeitão: *+5,3ºC*
> – Quinta do Conde: *+6,3ºC*
> – Cabanas: *+5,4ºC*



Por aqui a temperatura começa a estabilizar, agora  *+5,2ºC*

– Azeitão: *+4,4ºC*
– Quinta do Conde: *+5,0ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2013 às 19:43)

Boas,
Um dia bem fresquito por aqui, apenas saí de casa por volta das 11 e meia, meio-dia e inda tavam apenas 9ºC por essa altura, a temperatura não deve ter passado dos 13/14ºC e agora que a noite caiu voltou a cair, praticamente não há vento o que ajuda a isso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 19:45)

A noite promete ser gélida e não há ponta de vento:

Temp. ext: 8ºC
Temp. int: 20.0ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 20:10)

sigo com 5.4ºC, coruche na ultima hora ja ia com 4.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2013 às 20:37)

Continua a agradável descida. Sigo com *7,4ºC* e 74% de humidade.

Vento nulo e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2013 às 20:50)

A noite promete ser gélida tanto ou mais que a anterior, neste momento 5.3ºC e alguma neblina nas zonas baixias.

Em *Caneças* a temperatura vai nos 8.0ºC, possivelmente será batida a mínima de hoje, *7.3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 21:08)

T.actual: *7,7ºC*
Este vento fraco...


----------



## Blooder.PT (8 Dez 2013 às 21:15)

A SIC acaba de indicar -2 graus de minima para o Distrito de Setubal... Alguem confirma? Ou é apenas mais uma desinformaçao?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2013 às 21:22)

Blooder.PT disse:


> A SIC acaba de indicar -2 graus de minima para o Distrito de Setubal... Alguem confirma? Ou é apenas mais uma desinformaçao?



A informação está correcta, se consultares o site do IPMA verás a dita previsão da minima.


----------



## Blooder.PT (8 Dez 2013 às 21:23)

Obrigado


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2013 às 22:02)

Fico-me hoje por aqui:

– Azeitão: *+3,9ºC*
– Quinta do Conde: *+1,8ºC*
– Cabanas: *+4,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

bem agora da caparica, uma diferença grande comparado lá na fajarda, sai de lá o carro veio sempre entre os -1ºC e os 3ºC quando cheguei aqui ali a partir do fogueteiro +ou- começou a subir cheguei aqui com 8ºC, na rua é uma diferença enorme, aqui ainda se aguenta bem lá fora, lá mal se saia à rua era um gelo que não se podia

PS: apanhei periodos de muito nevoeiro aqui na penisula de setubal pelo caminho


----------



## fhff (8 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

Aqui pela zona da Merceana, estavam, há pouco, -0.5 C. A madrugada promete.  Amanhã posto a mínima.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Dez 2013 às 22:55)

Boa Noite.
Extremos de Hoje:
Min:* -2.4ºC *
Max: *16.2ºC*
Aqui neste momento e relativamente ao frio tudo igual aos ultimos dias.
Temperatura actual: *0.6ºC*. (ontem a esta hora 0.7º)


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2013 às 23:17)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *0,6ºC*

Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Mínima: *-1,5ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2013 às 00:14)

Capicua entre a temperatura e a humidade, 3.8°C e 83%. É notória a presença de neblina na zona. 

Uma boa semana para todos


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2013 às 00:21)

Boas, sigo já com *0,4º*C. 

Hoje a temperatura poderá descer aos 2ºC negativos e acredito que na zona da Ribeira chegue a 4ºC negativos.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 00:25)

Boas noites

T.actual: *6,6ºC*
O vento sopra a 10 km/h. 
Destaque para a nevoa fria que paira na zona.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2013 às 00:34)

Alguma estagnação, infelizmente.

6,3ºC actuais, com 84% de humidade e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2013 às 00:41)

Boas pessoal, tou de regresso a casa.
Sigo com 8.1ºc na davis no topo do prédio de 8º andar, aki no terraço registo 5.2ºc...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2013 às 00:57)

Despeço-me com *5,8ºC*. 

83% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 01:07)

Registo agora uma boa descida da temperatura,finalmente.
T.actual: *5,3ºC*
A minima do ano(3,7ºC) deverá ser batida e acredito que vai ocorrer formação de geada.
Ate amanha pessoal.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2013 às 06:25)

Bom dia.

Para variar... a montanha pariu um rato. 

O vento apareceu a meio da madrugada, fraco, mas constante, fazendo com que a mínima ficasse nos *5,3ºC*.

De facto, neste momento, sigo já com 8,2ºC e 69% de humidade.

1025 hPa de pressão. 

---

Note-se que em Lisboa (cidade) existem várias estações a marcar 4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 08:42)

Boas

Grande fiasco ...o vento foi aumentando de intensidade ao longo da madrugada, a minima ficou-se pelos *5,2ºC*.

T.actual: *7,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2013 às 09:55)

Um registo interessante ao início da madrugada em Bucelas.

Estavam menos 9,5 ºC do que em Moscavide, em apenas 19 km de distância.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2013 às 10:04)

Boas

Mínima mais baixa do Ano até agora!

Mínima: *2,1ºC* e negativo aqui bem perto!

Agora estão 8,6ºC, 69%Hr, 1029,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2013 às 11:14)

Mínima de 5,3ºC, estação alta não permite grande coisa , neste momento 7,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 11:19)

T.actual: *10,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2013 às 11:25)

Ontem por Bucelas, imenso nevoeiro, mas não cheguei a ver nada gelado. Ao regresso pelas 2h30 no Campo Grande estavam 4ºC mas sem nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 12:13)

Já me chegou a informação do valor de temperatura às 7:00 de hoje no *Vale da Mangancha*, *-4,0ºC*. 
Na madrugada de ontem, alguns locais muito abrigados(vale do rio cuco perto da aldeia de Junqueiros) foram registados -6ºC. 
Acredito no valor, o local em questão tem potencial para isso.

A localização precisa, onde foram registados -6ºC.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview...sEM620!5m2!1sw49-VprpFK5hqLRAV12SbA!2e0&fid=5

_____

Por aqui, a temperatura vai subindo bem, estão *11,8ºC*.

Minimas de ontem:

Dunas de Mira: *-5,1ºC*
Coruche: *-4,5ºC*
Alcobaça: *-4,4ºC*
Rio Maior: *-2,2ºC*
Setubal(estação de fruticultura): *-2,1ºC*
Almada,Praia da Rainha: *-1,4ºC*
Santarem,Fonte Boa: *-1,3*
Torres Vedras,Dois Portos: *-1,0ºC*
Sintra,Colares: *-0,8ºC*

*Alvega* deve ter ido aos -6ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2013 às 12:14)

Boas

Mínima de *-1,1ºC*

Temperatura actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2013 às 12:22)

Sigo com 12,3ºC e 52% de humidade.

1025 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.


----------



## Thomar (9 Dez 2013 às 12:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já me chegou a informação do valor de temperatura às 7:00 de hoje no *Vale da Mangancha*, *-4,0ºC*.
> Na madrugada de ontem, alguns locais muito abrigados(vale do rio cuco perto da aldeia de Junqueiros) foram registados -6ºC.
> Acredito no valor, o local em questão tem potencial para isso.
> 
> ...



Boas! 

Além de *Alvega* também faltam os dados de *Tomar*, está *off* a estação do *IPMA* e a do *lsalvador*.
Certamente estas estações devem ter tido mínimas inferiores aos -4ºC.

*Por aqui as mínimas hoje foram negativas:*
-Azeitão *-0,7ºC*
-Quinta do Conde *-1,3ºC*
-Cabanas *-0,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 12:43)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Além de *Alvega* também faltam os dados de *Tomar*, está *off* a estação do *IPMA* e a do *lsalvador*.
> Certamente estas estações devem ter tido mínimas inferiores aos -4ºC.
> ...



Sim concordo, apenas falei em *Alvega* porque é uma estação/zona que regista por norma, minimas inferiores a *Tomar*. 
É pena não termos dados dos dois locais.
______ 

T.actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2013 às 14:48)

Boas pessoal.
Depois de uma mínima de 4.6ºc pelas 8H00, que é a mais baixa registada pela estação este ano, saí de casa pelas 14h30 e registava 11.6ºc que é a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

Dados de hoje: *5,2ºC* / *13,7ºC*
T.actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (9 Dez 2013 às 18:46)

boas

t,max : 15,9ºc

t,act : 9,7ºc


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2013 às 20:50)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo, *3,1ºC* actuais. 

Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Mínima: *-1,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 21:39)

T.actual: *9,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2013 às 22:11)

Aqui a mínima foi mais alta do que esperava... *-1,3ºC*.

Muita geada ao início da manhã, que persistiu nalguns locais até meio da manhã e uma camada bastante generosa de gelo nos carros.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

T.actual: *8,5ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (10 Dez 2013 às 02:00)

t,act : 8,1ºc


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 02:33)

Boa noite,

Fui agora dar uma volta aqui pela zona.

E as temperaturas registadas, entre as 2h e as 2h20, foram as seguintes:







A temperatura mais baixa que registei foi 2,1ºC no Bairro da Serra da Luz, junto à ribeira.

Na rotunda do Sr. Roubado registei 3,3ºC, na rotunda para o Dolce Vita Tejo: 3,0ºC, no Pinhal da Paiã 2,4ºC.

Aqui, 6,2ºC.

Famões segue agora com 7ºC. Caneças com 7,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2013 às 09:34)

Mínima de 6,4ºC por aqui. De momento 7,7ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2013 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Mínima bem mais alta hoje, *+2,0ºC*.
Nos próximos dias a temperatura mínima deverá subir bastante segundo o IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2013 às 11:06)

Bons registos AnDré.
Interessante observar,uma vez mais, que nas áreas urbanas  o diferencial térmico entre os pontos mais altos e baixos nunca é tao elevado, como em áreas menos urbanizadas, ainda assim, boas diferenças. 
__________

T.minima: *7,2ºC*
T.actual: *12,1ºC*

Como previsto, regressou a nebulosidade e vento forte do quadrante *SE*, adeus minimas frescas/frias.


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons registos AnDré.
> Interessante observar,uma vez mais, que nas áreas urbanas  o diferencial térmico entre os pontos mais altos e baixos nunca é tao elevado, como em áreas menos urbanizadas, ainda assim, boas diferenças.



Não sei... Até porque não foi a noite mais fria.

Por exemplo, às 2h da manhã, Colares seguia com 2,4ºC; Coruche com 1,7ºC; Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) com 5,9ºC, Santarém (Fonte Boa) com 6,2ºC.

A Moita ia com 4,7ºC, e a Quinta do Conde com 2,1ºC.

Não tive oportunidade de ir até Bucelas, para fazer a comparação. Mas fica para uma próxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2013 às 12:46)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei... Até porque não foi a noite mais fria.
> 
> Por exemplo, às 2h da manhã, Colares seguia com 2,4ºC; Coruche com 1,7ºC; Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) com 5,9ºC, Santarém (Fonte Boa) com 6,2ºC.
> 
> ...



Sim, mas é inegável que a ausência ou a presença de edificado nos topos ou mesmo ao longo de encostas tem preponderância na intensidade da inversão térmica.
Em muitos casos, uma encosta cheia de vivendas ou prédios, em nada contribui para a inversão, pois toda aquela construção impede a drenagem do ar, cheguei a constatar isso mesmo,aqui na minha zona e lá em Mafra.
___

T.actual: *13,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2013 às 12:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, mas é inegável que a ausência ou a presença de edificado nos topos ou mesmo ao longo de encostas tem preponderância na intensidade da inversão térmica.
> Em muitos casos, uma encosta cheia de vivendas ou prédios, em nada contribui para a inversão, pois toda aquela construção impede a drenagem do ar, cheguei a constatar isso mesmo,aqui na minha zona e lá em Mafra.



Percebo o que dizes e concordo.
Sem toda aquela urbanização envolvente, as temperaturas ao longo de todo aquele vale podiam ser menores. De qualquer forma, devia ter ido fazer estas medições em noites anteriores, visto a de ontem (madrugada de hoje), já não ter sido nada de mais. (Isto, olhando para as temperaturas registadas nas estações em redor).

Mas fica para uma próxima. 

Entretanto, Caneças não foi além dos 6,2ºC. E agora segue nos 12,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada ventosa, com mínima horrenda de *7,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo já com 15,1ºC e 56% de humidade. 

Céu muito nublado, por Cirrus em geral, e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2013 às 16:06)

T.actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2013 às 16:18)

Boas.
Hoje registei uma mínima de 6.9ºc pelas 6h00 , mas na hora de almoço e com a mudança de direção do vento já registava 16.9ºc , tendo já atingido 17.1ºc valor de máxima.
O vento já se faz sentir com força, já chegou quase aos 40Km/h.


----------



## newlazeradg (10 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

boas

t,max : 16,7ºc

t,act : 14,2ºc


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2013 às 20:39)

Boa noite.

Um calorão. Sigo ainda com 14,2ºC () após máxima de *15,6ºC*.

58% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2013 às 21:34)

Boas.
O nascer do dia foi com a segunda mínima positiva do mês: *3.0ºC*
Algum vento com 20km/h de media e temperatura maxima de *15.8ºC*
Neste momento : *12.4ºC*,vento de Este com media de 10km/h


----------



## Lousano (11 Dez 2013 às 01:04)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a noite segue ventosa, quente e humidade relativa de apenas 46%.

Tactual: 14,9ºC

Raj. Max: 54,7km/h


----------



## newlazeradg (11 Dez 2013 às 02:05)

t,act : 11,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 09:08)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *7,2ºC* / *15,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *57,6 km/h*.
________


T.minima: *10,2ºC*
Agora: 
*12,0ºC*
Céu nublado
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Dez 2013 às 09:08)

Bom dia,
aqui no Marquês céu nublado mas com abertas, algum vento e o termómetro marca 9º. Nota-se a mudança no tempo.


----------



## trepkos (11 Dez 2013 às 12:34)

Estou em Benfica, por aqui já caíram umas pingas de água. Estão 15 graus.


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2013 às 12:41)

os radares estão bons?


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2013 às 12:46)

david 6 disse:


> os radares estão bons?



Estão, é um problema comum em imagens de radar quando as nuvens de precipitação têm base relativamente alta por cima de uma massa de ar mais seca nos níveis abaixo, como hoje. Neste caso apesar de a precipitação estar a ser bem "medida" a esse nível, não é realista comparada com a que chega à superfície, pois boa parte evapora no caminho.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 12:50)

Chuvisca bem por estas bandas.


----------



## trepkos (11 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

Estou no campo grande. Está a começar a chover.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2013 às 13:29)

Era bom que a chuva que está no radar estivesse a cair . Mas infelizmente apenas pingou por aqui e pouco mais deve ocorrer nas próximas horas. Mínima de 10,8ºC e neste momento 13,7ºC o vento continua de leste.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2013 às 17:06)

Boas

Mínima de 11,0ºC grande salto!!

Máxima de 16,7ºC

Nada de pingos nem vai haver!! e mesmo que caia alguma coisa nestes dias nem vai contar para NADA!! a partir de 19 pode ser que a coisa anime! 

Agora céu muito nublado e 15,8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2013 às 18:12)

Por Cascais já chove... Já molhou bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 18:41)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *10,2ºC* / *15,3ºC*

T.actual: *13,8ºC*
Acumulado: *0,8 mm*
Rajada máxima: *52,6 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (11 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

Boa noite.

Dia ventoso e de céu muito nublado.

Tmax: 16,3ºC

Tmin: 12,9ºC  

Tactual: 15,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Dez 2013 às 20:33)

Chove fraco, mas já pegou !

13.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2013 às 20:36)

Aqui afinal chove  acumulou até agora 0,4mm já superou as minhas expectativas 

14,6ºC, 78%Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2013 às 21:58)

Tive 0,2 mm .

Máxima de 15,3ºC, neste momento 14,1ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2013 às 22:09)

Acabei por acumular 0,6mm 

Agora estão 13,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 23:37)

T.actual: *13,3ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Dez 2013 às 01:20)

Falhanço dos modelos aqui no burgo, nem 1 pinga anunciavam e chegou a pingar


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Dez 2013 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Agora aqui no Marquês, após os ligeiros borrifos que caíram, o céu está nublado mas com vestígios de abertas, algum vento não forte e o termómetro diz que estão 11º.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2013 às 11:41)

Boas

T.minima: *12,1ºC*
T.actual: *14,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2013 às 12:05)

Em Odivelas, pingou qualquer coisa ontem à noite, mas sem acumulação.

Caneças continua nos 0,0mm este mês.

Mínima de 11,2ºC por lá. E agora segue nos 13,2ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2013 às 14:29)

Boas. 
Aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal também continuamos sem registo de precipitação. A mínima ficou pelos 12.0'c e sigo agora com 14.8'c


----------



## João Esteves (12 Dez 2013 às 16:25)

Boa Tarde,

Um dia totalmente encoberto mas sem precipitação acumulada.
Por agora, 14.6 ºC  e 75%, depois de uma noite em que a mínima foi substâncialmente mais alta (11.1 ºC).


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

Mais um dia sem grande historia.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *12,1ºC* / *16,1ºC*

T.actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (12 Dez 2013 às 18:45)

boas

t,max : 17,7ºc

t,act : 14,6ºc


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

Boas

Mínima de 13,3ºC
Máxima de 17,3ºC

Agora sigo com 13,6ºC


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

Boas

Temperatura actual: *13,6ºC*

Máxima: *16,5ºC*
Mínima: *11,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2013 às 01:10)

E eis que chove, finalmente, com bastante intensidade.

1ºmm do dia/mês em Caneças.


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2013 às 01:14)

Mas que belo serviço público que o Ipma presta nas actualizações do radar de precipitação  Gostava de saber porque desconto cada vez mais e o país está a retroceder ao mesmo ritmo.. Ah e então o radar do norte para quando é que estava pronto? ou falta dinheiro? Não há problema façam mais uma sobretaxa de IRS mais um euro a cada português acho que dá, ou dois e ainda dava um carro topo de gama para a administração e assim ficavamos todos contentes... desculpem o desabafo


----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2013 às 01:16)

Mais 1 vez o radar está parado nas 19h


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Dez 2013 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês o céu está muito nublado e o vento fraco. O termómetro regista 11º. Nota-se bastante a diferença das temperaturas relativamente aos dias anteriores de céu azul e tempo seco. Será porque estando mais húmido sente-se menos o frio? É que 11º não é "grande espingarda" na temperatura.

p.s. Vejo a temperatura numa estação (baratinha) que comprei no Lidl  e coloquei o sensor no jardim em local que me pareceu (após consulta a _locals_ do Forúm) o mais adequado e decidi acreditar que aquela é a temperatura do ar no centro da cidade. Por isso se houver grandes desfasamentos _please forgive me_.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2013 às 11:17)

Boas

Choveu esta madrugada entre as 2 e as 4 principalmente por volta das 4 altura que tive 1mm em menos de 10minutos  bem o acumulado ficou nos 2,0mm

Mínima de 12,4ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e tempo ameno 16,4ºC com 93%Hr e pressão bem alta 1029,3hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2013 às 11:28)

0,8 mm .

Neste momento dia nojento, o céu tá acastanhado, nuvens que não dão nada, um calor horrível de 15,1ºC e imensa humidade 97% o vento está nulo para adensar a sensação de calor. Vamos ter um rico natal, o frio já lá vai.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2013 às 14:57)

teve a cair uns pingos grossos à pouco tempo na caparica deu para molhar o chão, que saudades deste cheirinho a molhado


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2013 às 17:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> 0,8 mm .
> 
> Neste momento dia nojento, o céu tá acastanhado, nuvens que não dão nada, um calor horrível de 15,1ºC e imensa humidade 97% o vento está nulo para adensar a sensação de calor. Vamos ter um rico natal, o frio já lá vai.



Não vai nada, na próxima semana o frio deve estar de regresso após a passagem de uma frente fria. Vamos acompanhar.

Por aqui actuais... 14,4ºC !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Dez 2013 às 18:38)

Chove moderadamente agora!


----------



## newlazeradg (13 Dez 2013 às 18:46)

boas

t,max : 18,4ºc

t,act : 14,1ºc


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2013 às 21:49)

Boa noite.

Fim de tarde com bom período de chuva que aumentou o acumulado do dia para 5,3mm.

Tmax: 16,2ºC

Tactual: 12,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2013 às 22:50)

O acumulado do dia foi de 2,6 mm .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Boas noites

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *12,1ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *17,0ºC*
Rajada maxima: *34 km/h*
Acumulado: *0,8 mm*
___

T.actual: *13,8ºC*


Este f.d.s estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha (Mafra).


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2013 às 00:08)

A seca é de tal forma que a malta já fica admirada com uns pingos a meio de Dezembro  bem aqui a palha rendeu 2,0mm igual a uma gota no oceano siga a seca...

A máxima foi de 19,4ºC 

A mínima foi de 12,4ºC

Agora estão 13,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

Boas

Por aqui, nos confins da zona saloia, Vale da Mangancha(Mafra), dia ameno, 17,6ºC.

É visivel na paisagem a frequência das geadas/ minimas negativas das ultimas semanas. 
Muitos terrenos com ervas amareladas/queimadas.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2013 às 13:39)

Boas,
Os últimos dias tiveram uma "mudança de padrão", com alguns chuviscos e uma grande subida das temperaturas, especialmente as mínimas. Hoje o céu tá limpo e a temperatura desceu um pouco.
P.S.: Não é por nada, mas com "mudanças de padrão" destas, em que a única grande mudança é nas temperaturas mínimas, preferia frio e tempo seco o mês inteiro...


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2013 às 16:31)

Que calor  insupurtável. 

Temp. Máxima: *+19,3ºC* a meio de dezembro... 

Temp. Mínima: *+10,3ºC*

A esta hora ainda *+17,5ºC* e anda-se de t-shirt lá fora.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2013 às 17:29)

Boas

Aqui no *Vale do Mangancha*, a máxima foi aos *18,8ºC*.

Ha pouco desloquei-me ao sector mais frio do vale (onde coloquei o sensor como faço sempre para registar a minima), já estava fresco por lá.
Vão entrando nuvens altas, a inversão deve ressentir-se, vamos ver.











Outra perspectiva do local, naquele sitio ocorre a "verdadeira" acumulação de ar frio, devido à vegetação presente (canavial) que forma uma especie de barreira natural, fazendo com que o ar frio fique ali aprisionado,deste modo, a própria inversão intensifica-se muito mais. Nos outros sectores do vale, o ar frio da inversão movimenta-se ao longo do vale,originando minimais um pouco mais quentes ( 2ºC a mais)
O sensor está em cima daquela pequena ponte de madeira, por onde passa a principal linha de água.


----------



## newlazeradg (14 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

boas

t,max : 17,9ºc

t,act : 12,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

Na zona mais fria, a temperatura segue nos *7,5ºC*.
Aqui junto a casa, estão *10,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2013 às 20:10)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *16,9ºC* e actuais 12,9ºC com 75% de humidade.

*1030 hPa* de pressão e vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2013 às 20:33)

Às 20:18 fui ver a temperatura junto a ponte de madeira, estavam 6,2ºC, deu para ficar com as mãos frias. 
Por aqui 8,5ºC.
Estou com uma inversão ao nivel do Vale do Lis, e Barreira de Água, nada mau.


----------



## João Esteves (15 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

Boa Tarde,

Um dia de Outono agradável, com a temperatura a subir aos 15.5 ºC.
Neste momento ainda 13.8 ºC e 77%.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2013 às 19:53)

Boas

Mínima de 6,7ºC e máxima de 18,8ºC com muito sol 

Agora estão 13,2ºC


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2013 às 11:25)

Tomar novamente online.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2013 às 16:29)

Já não vejo vento de oeste ou noroeste aqui aos tempos.

De momento 14,6ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## newlazeradg (16 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

boas

t,max : 16,9ºc

t,act : 11,5ºc


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2013 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia desinteressante. Ao menos esteve Sol. *9,2ºC* / *15,2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 10,9ºC e 78% de humidade, com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

1024 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2013 às 19:50)

Boas

Mais um dia nesta seca interminável

Mínima de 7,5ºC e máxima de 17,4ºC 

Agora estão 14,0ºC, 78%Hr, 1025,6hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2013 às 20:24)

Boas

T.minima: *8,4ºC*
T.maxima: *15,0ºC*

T.actual: *9,5ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *7,5ºC*

Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Mínima: *3,9ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2013 às 23:44)

Boas pessoal.
Hoje os valores oscilaram entre os 7.8ºc pelas 8:35 e os 13.8ºc pelas 15:00.
Agora sigo com 12.2ºc
Curioso que hoje tive uma máxima bastante mais baixa que a maior parte da malta pela região. A humidade variou entre os 95% e 79%.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2013 às 09:48)

Boas

T.minima: *11,1ºC*
T.actual: *12,6ºC*

Chuviscos e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2013 às 12:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já não vejo vento de oeste ou noroeste aqui aos tempos.



Vento fraco de NW .

De momento vai chovendo e 0,2 mm, temperatura está nos 13,3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2013 às 13:41)

ta a chover pela caparica milagre


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2013 às 17:31)

Alguma chuva pela manhã e máxima de *14,2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 12,5ºC, em descida rápida, com 81% de humidade.

1025 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Altocumulus.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

Boas

Aqui a frente deu 1,8mm ainda foi melhor do que pensava!!

Mínima de 11,4ºC e máxima de 16,3ºC

Rajada máxima de apenas 14km/h até ao momento!

Agora estão 13,7ºC, 89%Hr, 1026,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## newlazeradg (17 Dez 2013 às 18:42)

boas

t,max : 16,8ºc

t,act : 11,7ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2013 às 20:31)

T.actual: *9,3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2013 às 20:53)

Dia acabou por render 1,0 mm .

Máxima de 14,0ºC e neste momento 10,8ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2013 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Dia cinzento e de chuva fraca ou chuvisco durante a manhã.

Tmax: 13,6ºC

Tmin: 5,4ºC

Precip: 1,0mm


Por agora vento fraco, nevoeiro e 8,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (17 Dez 2013 às 23:15)

Boa noite

Sigo com *6,8ºC* e nevoeiro.

Máxima: *11,5ºC*
Mínima: *5,9ºC*

A estação do Polo II da UC tem 6,1mm acumulados.


----------



## newlazeradg (18 Dez 2013 às 00:41)

t,act : 8,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 00:59)

Por aqui, temperatura semelhante, *8,3ºC*.
Amanha à mesma hora vai estar bem diferente, uma verdadeira sauna, maldito SO.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2013 às 02:48)

A temperatura vai oscilando ao sabor do vento, fraco/nulo.

Sigo com 8,2ºC tendo tocado já nos *8,0ºC*.

89% de humidade e 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 09:13)

Bom dia

T.minima: *6,5ºC*
T.actual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## João Esteves (18 Dez 2013 às 10:48)

Bom Dia,

Mínima bastante baixa, com *6.5 ºC*.
Neste momento a temperatura ainda se encontra baixa com *7.9 ºC*, essencialmente devido à neblina que se faz sentir.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Dez 2013 às 11:18)

Alguém me sabe dizer como vão estar as coisas por Lisboa hoje à tarde? Vou ter de tratar de uns assuntos e não me apetece apanhar molhas lolol


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2013 às 11:56)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer como vão estar as coisas por Lisboa hoje à tarde? Vou ter de tratar de uns assuntos e não me apetece apanhar molhas lolol



durante a tarde penso que estás safo, começa a haver probabilidade de chuva é a partir do inicio da noite


bem eu agora vou estar o resto de dezembo (mesmo aos fim de semanas) na fajarda (coruche), ontem cheguei com um nevoeiro muito cerrado, então ali no vale do sorraia, via-se prai 1 ou 2 metros no máximo à frente do carro, hoje acordei e continua muito nevoeiro, sigo com 9ºC e 95% humidade


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2013 às 11:58)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer como vão estar as coisas por Lisboa hoje à tarde? Vou ter de tratar de uns assuntos e não me apetece apanhar molhas lolol



Hoje a tarde não deverá chover ai para Lisboa lá para a noite já poderá chover


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2013 às 11:59)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer como vão estar as coisas por Lisboa hoje à tarde? Vou ter de tratar de uns assuntos e não me apetece apanhar molhas lolol



Bom dia.
Hoje poderá andar descansado, além de um pinga ou outra que possa cair para o final da tarde/Dia, nada demais.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2013 às 11:59)

Mínima desta noite 5,5ºC

Agora céu encoberto 12,3ºC, 86%Hr, 1028,6hpa e vento nulo

Tenho 0,2mm esta madrugada provocado pelo nevoeiro


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Dez 2013 às 12:00)

Hoje à tarde espero já precipitação fraca em Lisboa e Margem Sul, uma mancha está e vai-se formar. Vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 12:12)

Boas

Aqui por estas bandas, a chuva(fraca) deve aparecer lá para às 21/22horas.
A precipitação entrará primeiro nesta zona, portanto Lisboa deve ter chuva lá para 23/0horas,vamos ver.

T.actual: *13,2ºC*

Acho graça o IPMA colocar aviso amarelo referente ao vento, rajadas de 75 km/h.
Na minha zona, a nortada tem poder para isso e muito mais(refiro-me à intensidade das rajadas), e nunca que vi avisos amarelos,enfim...mais uma _perola_ a juntar a tantas outras.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2013 às 13:29)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *6,6ºC* e actuais 14,3ºC, com 72% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.

O céu encontra-se encoberto por uma massa espessa de Altostratus e Cumulus. Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2013 às 14:12)

pela fajarda, céu encoberto, 12ºC e 95% humidade

EDIT: está a pingar de momento


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2013 às 14:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho graça o IPMA colocar aviso amarelo referente ao vento, rajadas de 75 km/h.
> Na minha zona, a nortada tem poder para isso e muito mais(refiro-me à intensidade das rajadas), e nunca que vi avisos amarelos,enfim...mais uma _perola_ a juntar a tantas outras.



É mais um ponto a favor de que os avisos deviam ser lançados por área e não por distrito..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2013 às 14:48)

Geiras disse:


> É mais um ponto a favor de que os avisos deviam ser lançados por área e não por distrito..



Não são por distrito! São por capital de distrito! 

Faz todo o sentido qualquer coisa deste género:

http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/

Um simples site automático faz um melhor trabalho que o IPMA, a referência oficial.

Por Cascais chuvisca.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2013 às 16:13)

12.5ºC céu encoberto 90% humidade


----------



## newlazeradg (18 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

boas

t,max . 16,3ºc

t,act : 14,3ºc


----------



## Lousano (18 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto, aguaceiros fracos pouco frequentes e vento fraco, que de vai intensificando desde o inicio da tarde.

Tmax: 14,7ºC (actual)

Tmin: 5,9ºC

Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 19:18)

T.actual: 14,6ºC

A temperatura vai ficar estagnada nos 14/15ºC, durante horas a fio. 
Só amanha, a meio de manha, é que a temperatura começa a cair, fruto da rotação do vento SO para NO/ Pos-frontal, até la, vai imperar a sauna.


----------



## João Esteves (18 Dez 2013 às 19:21)

Boa Tarde,

Dia marcado por uma temperatura mínima bastante baixa, 6.5 ºC.
Neste momento a temperatura está totalmente estagnada nos 14.7 ºC e não deverá sofrer grandes alterações durante a noite. A humidade segue nos 84% com tendência a aumentar.
Ainda não foi registada precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 20:11)

Chove fraco. 

A ultima saida do ECM, meteu mais chuva para o final da próxima madrugada e manha.
Tambem aponta para trovoada entre as 7h- 10h, vamos ver.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Dez 2013 às 23:01)

Boa noite

Sigo com *12,2ºC*, máxima até ao momento, e chuva fraca.

Mínima de *4,7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2013 às 23:19)

0,6 mm .

14,5ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2013 às 23:20)

Manhã fraquinha com* 3.4ºC* de minima.
Actualmente estão *15.4ºC* que é a maxima até agora.
Precipitação acumulada de 2.5mm.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2013 às 00:07)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por cá obtive os seguintes valores, mínima de 8.4ºc e máxima de 15.8ºc pelas 20:00. O vento atingiu os 26 Km/h de SW.
A precipitação ficou pelos 2.0 mm.
Agora sigo com 15.3ºc e 96%HR, ainda sem registo de precipitação desde as 00:00


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 00:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, temperatura semelhante, *8,3ºC*.
> Amanha à mesma hora vai estar bem diferente, uma verdadeira sauna, maldito SO.



24horas depois, ai esta ela, a sauna. 


T.actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2013 às 01:04)

Por aqui vai chuviscando.

Caneças segue com 0,6mm desde as 0h.
Ontem ficou-se pelos 2,2mm.


----------



## newlazeradg (19 Dez 2013 às 01:45)

t,act . 15,1ºc

a temperatura subiu na casa dos 0,8ºc 
indica que amanha temos chuva


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2013 às 02:21)

Por Coimbra chove moderado a forte nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2013 às 02:54)

Um calorão, 15,3ºC. 

Ontem fiquei-me pelos *3,2 mm*. Hoje, ainda 0 mm.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 03:37)

sigo com 14.9'C, chuviscos, 96% humidade e uma brisa (5 km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 06:09)

Choveu bem nos ultimos 10 minutos, agora chove fraco.

*4.3 mm*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2013 às 08:34)

Bom dia.
Acumulado de 25.1mm.  rate maximo de 30mm/h
Rajada isolada de 57.2km ás 5:16h - quando passou a frente.
Neste momento tudo calmo. Temperatura nos 12.7ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Dez 2013 às 09:30)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês aguaceiros(zitos), pouco vento e 13º.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 10:27)

Boas

*14,2ºC*
*8,9 mm*

Algumas abertas por aqui.

EUMETSAT 10H






___

Olhando para o radar aproxima-se precipitação, talvez demore uns 40minutos até entrar na zona.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 10:44)

sigo com 14.5ºC, com 7.8mm acumulado, rajada máxima de 40km/h na altura que passou a frente, parece que se aproxima mais chuva


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2013 às 10:49)

12,2mm em Caneças desde as 0h.
20,0mm este mês.

Temperatura amena nos 13,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 10:55)

Céu bastante carregado a Oeste/NO.
A chuva está por perto.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:00)

Começou a chover moderado, acompanhada com vento forte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:21)

está assim a NO 






EDIT: o vento está a aumentar


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2013 às 11:25)

Segundo sei, com a passagem das células que estão a caminho de Lisboa, o vento está muito forte na zona oeste..


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:30)

Voltou o sol, daqui a nada chove outra vez. 
Destaque para temperatura, caiu finalmente, *12,5ºC*.
Olhando para estações, em termos gerais, o vento até nem está muito forte, rajadas de 50/60 km/h, nada de extraordinário.
A estação amadora da Zambujeira(Lourinha) registou 72,4 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:38)

shiii, tava tudo calmo, só caia uns pingos, agora continua só a chuviscar e o vento de repente, começa a dar lhe bem


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:38)

Aguaceiro bastante forte, grande vendaval. 
____

Antes de ter começado a chove o céu estava assim:








EDIT 11:43: Durou poucos minutos, o vento soprou forte, as rajadas devem ter ultrapassado os 70 km/h.


----------



## rafaeljona (19 Dez 2013 às 11:42)

Boa dia! Já não publicava a algum tempo, mas estou de volta.
Saudades deste tempo, chuva, vento e temperatura amena , o que não se registava  há alguns meses.
Será sol de pouca dura?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2013 às 11:51)

Boas.

O dia de hoje tem sido de vento moderado a fortes, com rajadas fortes. Alguma chuva, especialmente entre as 05h e as  07h.

Neste momento a chuva regressou em força e claro, acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento.

Temperatura nos 13.8ºC.

--

Caneças segue neste momento com 13.6mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

*9,4 mm.*

Houve um claro aumento da intensidade do vento, tanto na velocidade media como na velocidade das rajadas.
Infelizmente a estacao amadora de Alcabideche está off... mas tenho a certeza que ja foram registadas ha pouco rajadas entre os 75/80 kms fruto da  passagem daquela celula.
Neste momento não chove.
Vento forte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 11:53)

eu acho que as manchas amarelas e laranjas estão a desviar se de mim e só estou a apanhar as parte mais fracas, de momento chove fraco


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2013 às 11:54)

Aqui em Vialonga cai um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2013 às 11:57)

Boas

Tal como imaginava a frente aqui foi bem fraca apenas deixou 7,2mm frentes de NW aqui não valem nada quase sempre!! agora estou a levar com um aguaceiro sem significado na próxima meia hora vou levar com um segundo aguaceiro mais intenso e depois quanto a mim para esta zona acabou e dia 23/24 logo vem mais   destaque para o aumento do vento durante as próximas horas!

Mínima até agora de 13,7ºC e máxima de 16,3ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 51km/h


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

O Sol acabou de voltar, depois de uma manhã dinâmica a nível atmosférico. *11,7 mm* acumulados.

Sigo com *11,4ºC* (mínima do dia) e 89% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

sigo com 13.2ºC (a descer) com 8.5mm e vento a 17km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 12:20)

Céu encoberto
*11,6ºC*
*9,4 mm*
Vento forte


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2013 às 12:24)

O ultimo aguaceiro que dizia ir ser mais intenso acabou por ser tão intenso que deixou 0,2mm  Fiquei com 7,4mm muito fraco mas dentro previsto!! A ver se o vento de tarde se aproxima dos valores previstos!

Temperatura agora nos 13,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2013 às 13:16)

Boa tarde 

Por cá o acumulado de hoje é de 12,6mm e ontem ficou-se pelos 2,4mm.
Rajada máxima até ao momento de 46km/h.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 13:34)

vista para norte 







infelizmente vai passar a norte  por aqui vai só pingando e duvido que passe mais algo por aqui, só se for fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2013 às 13:39)

Mais um aguaceiro, moderado, batido a vento forte.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2013 às 13:40)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *9,7ºC*, actual mínima, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Máxima de *14,8ºC*, registada durante a noite. 

Precipitação acumulada (em cm) nas estações da região de Coimbra:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 13:49)

Bons acumulados na tua região.
___________

Bem, por aqui tudo na mesma, algum sol e vento forte.
T.actual: *13,4ºC*
Acumulado: *9,4 mm*


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2013 às 13:58)

Na Moita ainda acabou por acumular bem. Sigo com *21,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 14:10)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado, como sempre, a temperatura desceu um pouco, estão *10,9ºC*. 
Tendo em conta que o vento continua a soprar forte, a sensação térmica está baixa. 

Acumulado: *10,2 mm*


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 15:01)

neste momento aguaceiro moderado e vento forte






EDIT: nova rajada máxima com 42km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 16:07)

Novo aguaceiro moderado. 
Arrefeceu bem, *10,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2013 às 16:38)

está um arco iris muito intenso que há muito tempo que não via, mas ainda não cai nem 1 pingo, é porque a chuva está próxima, está imenso escuro a O, NO e N







EDIT: shii de repente o dia virou noite


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2013 às 17:07)

8,2 mm .

Apanhei granizo perto do tagus park , e um trovão muito abafado, devia tar nos Açores. De momento 11,1ºC e vento fraco de NW, a máxima foi de 15,4ºC a rajada máxima de 77 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Apanhei granizo perto do tagus park , e um *trovão* muito abafado, devia tar nos Açores.



Isso foi a que horas? Por volta das 16h pareceu-me ter visto um pequeno clarão, mas nem relatei pois não tinha a certeza absoluta.
Estava uma escuridao brutal a NE da minha zona.


----------



## dASk (19 Dez 2013 às 18:09)

Boa tarde, pelo que tenho estado a ver aqui a zona da Moita foi bem contemplada hoje em relação aos registos que tenho visto. Segue com *22,2mm* e vem lá mais..


----------



## newlazeradg (19 Dez 2013 às 19:27)

boas

t,max : 16,8ºc

t,act : 9,1ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2013 às 19:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso foi a que horas? Por volta das 16h pareceu-me ter visto um pequeno clarão, mas nem relatei pois não tinha a certeza absoluta.



Foi por volta das 16h sim. O aguaceiro foi tão forte que apanhei 9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 19:55)

Sigo com *10,5ºC* , ventania e céu pouco nublado.
Acumulado: *10,4 mm*

Infelizmente so agora é que a estacao amadora de Alcabideche voltou ao activo.
O vento sopra a uma velocidade media de *40 km/h*, o normal.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2013 às 20:08)

18,8mm em Caneças. E temperatura nos 8,3ºC.

Enfim, um dia de inverno.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2013 às 20:10)

10.3ºC actuais com a temperatura aparente a rondar os *6ºC*. 

Acumulados 10.2mm e rajada máxima de 62.3km/h às 12:09.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Dez 2013 às 20:24)

Boas,
Dia de muita chuva, sendo que esta foi ininterrupta durante a madrugada e parte da manhã e desde então tem sido em regime de aguaceiros. De referir que já há um par de horas que não chove, o vento tem tado moderado e nota-se que a temperatura sofreu uma grande queda.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 21:23)

Sigo com *8,8ºC*(t.minima) e vento forte.


----------



## Lousano (19 Dez 2013 às 21:37)

Boa noite.

Deve ter chovido muito durante a madrugada (de nada notei) já que durante o dia os aguaceiros foram de curta duração.

Tmax: 16,7ºC

Tactual: 7,1ºC

Precip: 24,1mm


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

Boas

Precipitação total de hoje 8,4mm

Rajada máxima: 53km/h

Máxima de 16,3ºC ao fim da madrugada (6h:15m)
A mínima está a ser feita ate as 00h estão 10,3ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

Boa Noite.
Durante o dia fomos fustigados por algumas celulas. Ouvi 2 trovões durante a tarde.
Temperatura maxima de *16.1ºC* ás 02:55h
Temperatura actual e minima do dia até ao momento de *7.5ºC*. (continua a descer a  bom ritmo.
Acumulado de de *35.5* mm. Parece que este valor vai ficar por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Boas noites

Dados de ontem

Temperatura maxima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura minima: *8,8ºC*
Acumulado: *10,4 mm*
_________________

Temperatura actual: *9,9ºC*

O vento caiu bastante, mas ainda sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## newlazeradg (20 Dez 2013 às 01:09)

t,act : 9,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 09:24)

Boas

T.minima: *6,9ºC*
T.actual: *8,4ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0 mm* ( fruto de uma celula que passou por aqui por volta das 2h da madrugada).


Madrugada com formação de geada no *Vale da Mangancha*, às 7:30 a temperatura rondava os *0,5ºC*.
É a 27ª geada  deste Outono/Inverno.
____

A próxima madrugada vai ser fria,vamos la ver se será desta que é batida a minima do ano (3,7ºC - 1 de Março).


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Dez 2013 às 10:17)

Bom dia.
Manhã mais fresquinha que o previsto  *Minima de 1ºC.*
Agora estão 7.4ºC


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2013 às 12:23)

Bom dia

Mínima de *0.2ºC*, com formação de geada.

De momento, *8ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 12:31)

T.actual: *11,8ºC*
Dia solarengo
Vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 18:24)

T.actual: *8,7ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## newlazeradg (20 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

boas

t,max . 16,3ºc

t,act : 9ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 20:10)

O vento moderado vai impedindo que haja arrefecimento.
A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos *9,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Máxima de *12,6ºC*.

Por agora, vento em geral fraco, e 8,3ºC, com 70% de humidade.

Pressão nos *1032 hPa*!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 22:07)

O vento caiu um pouco, estão *8,2ºC*.


----------



## João Esteves (20 Dez 2013 às 22:16)

Boa Noite,

Temperatura actual nos 9.2 ºC, tendo vindo a descer progressivamente.
Esta noite a mínima deverá ser consideravelmente mais baixa do que nos últimos dias.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Dez 2013 às 23:05)

Boas
Temperatura maxima de *13.8ºC*
Preve-se mais uma madrugada com valores negativos 
Temperatura actual de *2.3ºC*. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 00:20)

Dados de ontem(20/12/13)

Temperatura minima: *6,4ºC*
Temperatura maxima:* 12,2ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0 mm*
Rajada maxima: *45,4 km/h*
____________

T.actual: *7,2ºC *


----------



## newlazeradg (21 Dez 2013 às 01:34)

t,act : 6,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 02:27)

*5,7ºc*


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2013 às 02:31)

Boa noite

Sigo com *2,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2013 às 03:19)

sigo com 2.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2013 às 04:36)

Temperatura a variar ao sabor da intensidade do vento. Tanto já tive *5,0ºC*, como 7,5ºC.

Por agora, 6,1ºC e 67% de humidade.

---

Há pouco, perto da ribeira das Jardas, o carro marcou 3ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Dez 2013 às 08:12)

Bom dia.
T. actual e minima de *-0.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 09:15)

Boas


Como previsto, foi registada uma minima fria, *4,3ºC*.
T.actual: *7,7ºC*
Depois tentarei saber o valor de temperatura no vale da Mangancha, deve ter sido uma madrugada gelida, mais uma.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Boas

Mínima de 4,0ºC

Agora muito sol e 12,3ºC, 56%Hr, 1033,6hpa e vento muito fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 12:11)

T.actual: *10,8ºC*
______

Muita geada no vale da Mangancha, às 7:15 a temperatura rondava os -2ºC.

28ª geada, amanha há mais.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2013 às 17:27)

sigo com 10.6ºC e nublado com nuvens altas


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Dez 2013 às 17:39)

Boas.
Temperatura Maxima de *14.0ºC*.
Neste momento já se sente bem o frio 
O termómetro marca *5.2ºC*, Hr 73%, vento nulo e ceu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

Máxima de *13,8ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 8,4ºC e 63% de humidade. Vento fraco/nulo.

Pressão nos 1031 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## newlazeradg (21 Dez 2013 às 19:30)

boas

t,max : 15,3ºc

t,act : 7,7ºc


----------



## MicaMito (21 Dez 2013 às 19:56)

céu limpo
T actual 3.2ºc!


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2013 às 20:43)

Boas noites! 

A temperatura por aqui está a descer bem, por agora *+4,7ºC*!

Em Azeitão já vai nos *+3,2ºC*!!!

Faltam os dados da Quinta do Conde do Geiras que também deve ter um valor jeitoso. 

A madrugada promete.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Dez 2013 às 20:59)

Thomar disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> A temperatura por aqui está a descer bem, por agora *+4,7ºC*!
> 
> ...



Não vai descer assim tanto, o ar em altitude não está especialmente frio.
Verás que o arrefecimento vai ser travado.

por aqui 4,3ºC e a descer... por enquanto.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2013 às 21:23)

c.bernardino disse:


> Não vai descer assim tanto, o ar em altitude não está especialmente frio.
> Verás que o arrefecimento vai ser travado.
> 
> por aqui 4,3ºC e a descer... por enquanto.



É... eu sei, mas hoje arrefeceu mais depressa do que ontem.

As temperaturas estão estagnadas, por agora Cabanas *+4,7ºC* e Azeitão *+3,3ºC*....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2013 às 21:26)

Início de uma noite fresca, com 9,0 ºC em Moscavide já a esta hora.

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## fsl (21 Dez 2013 às 22:53)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP actual  é 6.2º.i.é. cerca de 3º menos que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2013 às 23:41)

Boas pessoal

T.actual: *4,2ºC*

Já tive *3,8ºC* ( minima do dia).
____

Cascais, esta tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2013 às 23:55)

Já com 6,7 ºC.

A noite vai surpreendendo.


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2013 às 23:59)

Boa noite, estou com problemas na recepção de dados para a central... neste momento sigo com 1,1ºC e não sei se nas próximas horas conseguirei ter acesso aos dados registados


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem: *3,8ºC* / *12,5ºC*

2ª minima mais baixa do ano.
________________

T.actual: *4,4ºC*

A minima do ano, *3,7ºC*, deve ser batida nesta madrugada.
__

Faço ideia o grizo no vale da Mangancha, pena não estar la a fazer seguimento.
A temperatura deve estar nos -1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2013 às 01:21)

Por aqui a noite segue bem fria, *3.1ºC*, 79% e com céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2013 às 02:02)

Boa madrugada.

Cheguei a registar *4,4ºC* ao final da noite de ontem, tendo sido a mínima.

Cerca das 23:30, perto da ribeira das Jardas, o carro marcava 2ºC.

---

Por agora sigo com 5,1ºC, estáveis, após ligeira subida. 71% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 02:05)

Curioso Gilmet, aqui está a descer.

Nova minima do ano em *Alcabideche*, estou com *3,3ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2013 às 02:53)

Boa noite

Por aqui o frio não está a ser travado e espero uma das madrugadas mais frias do ano!

Sigo já com *-0,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 03:03)

Geiras disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui o frio não está a ser travado e espero uma das madrugadas mais frias do ano!
> 
> Sigo já com *-0,2ºC*



Claro que não, os vales junto à base da vertente norte da arrabida não brincam em serviço. 
Boas fabricas de ar frio. 
___________

Aqui voltou a descer, ja tive *3,2ºC*, agora tenho *3,6ºC*.
Olhando para todas as estações, devo estar com uma inversão na minha rua.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2013 às 03:48)

ja tive 1ºC, agora subiu está nos 1.4ºC 

boa camada lá fora, as ervas brilham, vim de coruche, por lá já há uma boa camada de gelo nos carros


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 08:02)

Boas

T.minima: *3,2ºC* (minima do ano!) 
Algum gelo nos carros, pela 2ªvez (e ultima) em 2013.





_______

T.actual: *4,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2013 às 11:07)

São 11h e estão *6.6ºC* ! Hoje está um dia bem frio, depois de uma mínima de *1.9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 11:33)

T.actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2013 às 12:13)

Boas.
Aqui a temperatura está a custar a arrancar,não obstante o belo dia de sol...
Sigo com 8.9ºC, após mínima de 5.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 12:29)

Bela foto tirada esta manha na zona do Guincho(Cascais).
Estas vagas metem respeito. 






Fonte: Facebook

______

*12,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2013 às 12:31)

Bela foto!!!

Aqui a mínima foi de *1,9ºC* noite mais fria do ano!!

Agora sigo com 12,8ºC, 63%Hr, 1032,5hpa e vento quase nulo!!


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2013 às 13:32)

minima de *-1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2013 às 16:00)

Geiras disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui o frio não está a ser travado e espero uma das madrugadas mais frias do ano!
> 
> Sigo já com *-0,2ºC*



E não é que foi a madrugada mais fria do ano ???
Por uma décima bateu o valor que havia sido registado no dia 9.
*-1,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2013 às 16:30)

sigo com 11.8ºC e céu nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2013 às 17:01)

Boas tardes

Extremos térmicos de hoje:* 3,2ºC* / *13,7ºC*

Hoje foi registada a minima do ano, os carros amanheceram com algum gelo, como comprova a foto que publiquei esta manha, na pagina anterior.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...entro-dezembro-2013-a-7394-28.html#post403671

Aqui na minha localidade raramente geia, o ano vai acabar com 2 dias de geada, 1 de Março e hoje.
__________

Por agora,bastante nebulosidade, venha la esse vendaval. 
Acho curtos os *75 km/h* de rajada que o *IPMA* preve para o litoral...
Determinadas estacoes amadoras vão demonstrar isso mesmo.

Para Alcabideche o GFS(melhor modelo que o ECMWF em termos de previsão de vento) aponta para 57 km/h de velocidade media às 15h de terça-feira.
Espero que a estação amadora do Carrascal de Alvide-Alcabideche esteja operacional no dia 24 e 25, de forma a registar as rajadas máximas de vento.

____
T.actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (22 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

Geiras disse:


> E não é que foi a madrugada mais fria do ano ???
> Por uma décima bateu o valor que havia sido registado no dia 9.
> *-1,4ºC*



Boas! 

Por aqui não foi a mínima do ano, um bocadinho longe, ontem registei *+0,5ºC* e hoje registei *+0,3ºC*.

Agora *+9,4ºC*.


----------



## newlazeradg (22 Dez 2013 às 19:22)

boas

t,max : 15ºc

t,act : 9,6ºc


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2013 às 21:12)

Boa noite.

Hoje: *4,1ºC* / *13,9ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 10,6ºC, estagnados, e 73% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1030 hPa e céu muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas.


----------



## João Esteves (22 Dez 2013 às 21:19)

Boa Noite,

Hoje foi registada na Estação Meteorológica da Portela a temperatura mais baixa de 2013, com 2.8 ºC às 8h40. A máxima chegou aos 13.2 ºC.
Neste momento, 10.7 ºC e 62 %.


----------



## rbsmr (22 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Hoje foi registada na Estação Meteorológica da Portela a temperatura mais baixa de 2013, com 2.8 ºC às 8h40. A máxima chegou aos 13.2 ºC.
> Neste momento, 10.7 ºC e 62 %.



O meu pai registou 2.0º C em Sacavém!


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Dez 2013 às 22:24)

Boas.
Extremos de hoje:
TMax:*13.8ºC* 
TMin: *0.6ºC*

Acumulado de 1.4mm
Neste momento estão 9.4ºC, vento nulo


----------



## newlazeradg (23 Dez 2013 às 01:36)

t,act : 10,6ºc

pausa de natal, volto dia 26.

bom natal a todos ! um abraço.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2013 às 03:27)

sigo com 5.8ºC (+4ºC que ontem por esta hora)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 10:24)

Boas

T.minima: *9,7ºC*
T.actual: *13,1ºC*

Chuva fraca e vento moderado *SO*.
Acumulado: *0,8 mm*
Muito nevoeiro na serra, o habitual.

____



jonas_87 disse:


> Acho curtos os *75 km/h* de rajada que o *IPMA* preve para o litoral...
> Determinadas estacoes amadoras vão demonstrar isso mesmo.



Na descritiva o IPMA ja subiu a parada para os 80km/h.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2013 às 10:29)

Boas

Mínima de 5,1ºC

Agora estão 10,2ºC, 86%Hr, 1029,1hpa e vento fraco o sol espreita muito tímido!!

Aqui a chover só lá para o fim da noite mas certo certo é a partir da próxima madrugada! Ainda que nada de especial a parte mais interessante vai ser durante a tarde de amanha! A estação fica online para quem quiser acompanhar os dados em tempo real!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2013 às 11:12)

Bons dias

Por aqui o tempo vai estando fresco e húmido, sigo com 10.8ºC, 84% de humidade e chuva fraca há mais de uma hora, mas tem vindo a aumentar a sua intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 11:21)

Por aqui a chuva fraca também aumentou de intensidade.
O acumulado segue nos *1,8 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2013 às 12:16)

2,6 mm e 13,4ºC o vento de sul a trazer o belo do calor.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2013 às 12:18)

Aqui céu muito nublado apenas isso a temperatura tem vindo a subir e está agora nos 13,3ºC o vento sopra muito fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2013 às 14:01)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva chata, o Sol agora vai aparecendo entre as nuvens. Já não chove


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 14:18)

*14,3ºC*
Vento moderado
*1,8 mm*

Não chove.

Dia tranquilo...


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2013 às 15:19)

pela fajarda, vai chuviscando bem, sigo com 0.5mm


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2013 às 15:19)

Boa tarde!

Alguma precipitação aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, em Benavente estão 12.8 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2013 às 17:06)

sim sul do ribatejo vai chovendo de forma fraca, mas constante, já a algum tempo que está a chuviscar por aqui na fajarda (coruche) sigo com 13.4ºC e 95% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

Boas

Sigo com chuviscos e vento moderado.
____

Bem esta ultima saida do GFS, meteu mais vento aqui na minha zona para amanha à tarde, estou a contar com rajadas em torno dos 95 km/h.
Aquela mancha dos 100 km/h passa exactamente por Alcabideche,vai estar puxado.
Atenção à Ericeira,Santa Cruz, Peniche etc etc.

É patético o aviso amarelo para o distrito Lisboa referente ao vento, parece que o IPMA  ainda não percebeu que a zona litoral mais ventosa do país fica entre o Cabo Carvoeiro - Cabo Raso - Cabo Espichel, sendo a faixa costeira de Cascais/Sintra a que tem mais vento...enfim.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

Boas.
Dia cinzento sem historia.
Tminima:*8.8ºC*
TMaxima:*13.8ºC*
Precipitação acumulada:2.0 mm
Neste momento 12.6ºC, 1020 hpa, vento fraco/nulo, chuvisca .


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 18:45)

Chuva fraca, *14,0ºC* e vento moderado.

Acumulado: *2,5 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

Acumulados já 4,4 mm.

A temperatura, após ter andado pelos 10 ºC continuamente até depois das 12h, está agora nos 14,6 ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

Bem, a temperatura voltou a subir e já ultrapassou os 13.8ºC registados ás 13.41h. Neste momento vai nos 14.0ºC. Vento fraco de SE


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 21:06)

T.actual: *14,1ºC*
Vento moderado a forte
Acumulado: *3,0 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2013 às 21:34)

Depois de todo o dia off, a estação de *Caneças* voltou ao ar. Leva neste momento um bom acumulado, *8.8mm*, fruto da chuva constante que se tem verificado desde a manhã de hoje.

Neste momento, e para não variar, chove fraco, e o vento aumentou de intensidade, rajadas de *42km/h* nos últimos 15 minutos em *Famões*.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2013 às 21:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois de todo o dia off, a estação de *Caneças* voltou ao ar. Leva neste momento um bom acumulado, *8.8mm*, fruto da chuva constante que se tem verificado desde a manhã de hoje.
> 
> Neste momento, e para não variar, chove fraco, e o vento aumentou de intensidade, rajadas de *42km/h* nos últimos 15 minutos em *Famões*.



Tem sido, de facto um dia de bastante chuva em Caneças. O efeito altitude está a ajudar. O nevoeiro não despegou praticamente o dia todo a 300m de altitude. Ao passo que < 200m a precipitação foi mais fraca e a nebulosidade menos densa.

À hora de almoço já se sentia algum vento aos 300m, enquanto que aos 150m ainda era residual.

De momento, chuva, algum vento e 13,2ºC em Caneças.
O acumulado vai já nos 10,0mm.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Dez 2013 às 22:30)

Boas por aqui o vento está moderado a forte mas parou de chover


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Houve agora uma rajada de  *50 km/h*, amanha deverá andar perto do dobro. 

14,0ºC
Acumulado: 3,3 mm


----------



## zejorge (23 Dez 2013 às 23:18)

Boa noite

Por aqui os valores são os seguintes:

Temperatura - 13,0º
Pressão - 1020,3 hpa
Precipitação (acumulada) - 3,2 mm
Vento - Fraco de SE


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2013 às 23:47)

temperatura nos 14.9ºC , ainda com vento fraco, acumulado de 5.0mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 00:08)

O dia em Caneças acabou com 13.2mm acumulados


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Dez 2013 às 00:14)

Só espero fazer amanhã uma viagem Entroncamento-Porto, tranquila!!! Depois de chegar... tudo bem!!!


----------



## bpereira (24 Dez 2013 às 00:16)

Antes de mais um feliz Natal para todos.

Parece que o começo do dia não vai ser pacífico.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.sam.jsp


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 00:30)

o acumulado de ontem foi 2.2mm
por agora não chove, tou com 13.8ºC e 94% humidade e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 00:37)

Nos últimos minutos o vento tem-se apresentado moderado a forte. Continua a chover.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 00:40)

agora de repente fez uma rajada daquelas que se fazem ouvir e e seguida ouviu se um pequeno estrondo


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 01:10)

david 6 disse:


> agora de repente fez uma rajada daquelas que se fazem ouvir e e seguida ouviu se um pequeno estrondo



Terras onde costuma fazer pouco vento .

O acumulado de ontem foi de 7,0 mm e rajada máxima de 51 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 01:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Terras onde costuma fazer pouco vento .
> 
> O acumulado de ontem foi de 7,0 mm e rajada máxima de 51 km/h.



ya tens razão, aqui não costuma ser tão ventoso 

sigo com 14ºC 94% humidade e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 01:28)

Por aqui a velocidade media já vai num bom caminho, sopra a 39 km/h.
Em termos de rajada, ainda nada de especial, a mais forte foi aos 53 km/h.
No pico do vento, o exaustor da cozinha ate vai rodar sozinho, como acontece nestas situações. 

Espero rajadas a bater nos 100 km/h, vamos ver.

T.actual: 14,0ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Dez 2013 às 01:39)

Por aqui o vento está bastante forte e de vez em quando é acompanhado por períodos de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 01:43)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui o vento está bastante forte e de vez em quando é acompanhado por períodos de chuva.



Ai na tua zona tens uma estacão amadora que já vai com um bom registo de rajada máxima: 74 km/h

Fica mesmo no topo de uma colina, vai de certeza registar valores bem altos...

Link da estacao: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&day=24&month=12&year=2013

E está o distrito de Lisboa com aviso amarelo referente ao vento, so rir...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 01:58)

Retiro o que disse...agora sim os avisos estão correctos.

 O distrito de *Lisboa*,*Setúbal* e *Leiria* vão estar sob *aviso laranja* referente ao vento(rajadas até aos *100 km/h no litoral*) a partir das *15horas até às 21h*. 


Portanto,particular atenção ao vento que se fará sentir junto ao litoral dos 3 distritos, casos de *Sines, Troia,Sesimbra, Caparica,Cascais, Ericeira,Santa Cruz, Peniche, Nazaré* entre outros locais da faixa costeira atingida.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 01:59)

e lá se vai o radar para variar nestes eventos mais giros..........


----------



## casr26 (24 Dez 2013 às 02:40)

david 6 disse:


> e lá se vai o radar para variar nestes eventos mais giros..........



Sim, confere... o radar para variar nestas situações foi descansar e volta daqui a umas horitas valentes...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2013 às 02:52)

Boa madrugada.

Alguma chuva, e temperatura amena. Sigo com 14,6ºC, em lentíssima subida, com 95% de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão.

---

Ontem acumulei *14,7 mm* de precipitação.
[Embora no Wunderground tenha 12,7 mm hoje, esse valor ainda pertence ao dia de ontem. Coisas da estação.]


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 03:41)

radar de volta  , por aqui choveu agora fraco a moderado, agora voltou a chuva fraca, sigo com 1.4mm acumulado


----------



## MicaMito (24 Dez 2013 às 06:37)

por aqui vento forte com rajadas fortes e aguaceiros fortes tá a começar!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Dez 2013 às 07:01)

Por aqui vento moderado com algumas rajadas ligeiramente mais fortes. Não chove. O "melhor" estará reservado la mais entre o meio da manha e as 20 h 
Ja no norte a coisa está forte e feia

EDIT (8:50H): O vento aumentou drasticamente de intensidade!


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Dez 2013 às 10:26)

Bom dia.
Acumulado até ao momento de 18 mm
O vento começa agora a soprar com mais intensidade.
Barosa está Abrigada dos ventos de S/W, Rajada maxima atá ao momento de 47 Km/h.
MeteoLeiria, 40 metros acima já conta com 63 Km/h.
Actualmente: 15.7ºC, 1009 hpa, vento medio de 18 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2013 às 10:34)

Bom dia!

Manhã cinzenta com muito vento aqui no Sul do Ribatejo com alguma precipitação fraca para já.

Temperaturas bem amenas de quase 16ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2013 às 10:54)

Boas

Minima em setubal 14,4ºC
A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 62,8km/h e a precipitação vai em 2,8mm

Já por Grandola não se passa nada aqui só mais para o fimda tarde e noite


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 11:20)

meu acumulado vai em 3.6mm e vento moderado, o melhor ainda estará para vir


----------



## jorgeanimal (24 Dez 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia

Aqui na Lourinhã estão perto de 15ºC e vento de SSO por volta dos 40 Km/h com alguns períodos com muito mais intensidade.

Pouca chuva para já.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 11:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> O distrito de *Lisboa*,*Setúbal* e *Leiria* vão estar sob *aviso laranja* referente ao vento(rajadas até aos *100 km/h no litoral*) a partir das *15horas até às 21h*.



Até agora 77 km/h.

4,0 mm e 14,8ºC, um dia que podia ser bonito se estivessem menos 10ºC que o actual .


----------



## Rachie (24 Dez 2013 às 12:22)

Reportando de Benfica (Torres do Colombo): muito vento, até já se chegou a ouvir assobiar cá de dentro, os postes das bandeiras que estão na rua pareciam ramos de árvores, e a chuva tem sido persistente.

Quando vim para o trabalho havia um acidente na Segunda Circular, que envolvia Polícia, INEM e carro de desencarceramento  Não cheguei a ver, só passei pelo transito, mas é muito triste especialmente no dia de hoje.

À vinda para Lisboa passei a 25 de Abril a 60 km/h e o meu namorado que veio mais tarde contou que uma rajada de vento quase o fez bater no rail da via da direita. Nota Mental: usar a faixa do meio que não tem grelha


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 12:58)

por aqui 4.2mm, com chuva fraca e vento, va la ver quero é chuva como deve de ser


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2013 às 12:58)

Rajada máxima até agora 72km/h a precipitação vai em 5mm


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (24 Dez 2013 às 13:12)

Pela Serra da Atalaia em Pombal tudo muito tranquilo...DIRK nem sinais


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2013 às 13:20)

Boa tarde.

Bastante vento, sem dúvida, com rajadas na ordem dos 70 km/h.

Temperatura estável nos 15,3ºC, com 92% de humidade e 1010 hPa de pressão.

Vai chovendo... sigo com *10,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 13:26)

Acabei de ter 88 km/h, não tá mau, 5,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2013 às 13:40)

Acumulados 12,4 mm desde as 0h.

Rajada máxima de 66 km/h até ao momento.


----------



## João Esteves (24 Dez 2013 às 13:58)

Boa Tarde,

Até agora, 10.7 mm e 59.5 km/h de rajada.

Feliz Natal a todos !


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2013 às 14:02)

Boas , por aqui o vento faz-se sentir moderado por vezes rajadas muito fortes acompanhadas de chuva forte, já se efectuaram alguns cortes de árvores!


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 14:05)

Até agora rajada máxima de 52,2 km/h e 4,2 mm acumulados. 16,6ºC de momento. Isto está muito fraquinho...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Dez 2013 às 14:07)

Neste momento chuva forte e vento também com rajadas fortes! A chuva cai quase horizontal  Os caixotes do lixo da minha rua estão a "dançar" pela rua fora


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 14:08)

A frente está onde neste momento ? Coimbra ?


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 14:10)

> A frente está onde neste momento ? Coimbra ?



Por aqui começou a abrandar a chuva e há menos vento, por isso o pior deve ir já a sul.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 14:15)

De momento, chuva forte e vento com boas rajadas.

Caneças já com 20mm e rain rate nos 22mm/h.


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2013 às 14:27)

Até agora registo de 3 caixotes do lixo de tamanho médio virado numa volta que dei pelos arredores da cidade...
rajada máx de 65km/h segundo o meteoleiria


----------



## Profetaa (24 Dez 2013 às 14:27)

Boas.

Por cá vai chovendo moderado/forte, sempre "tocada" a vento de s / ssw....
Temperatura de 15.2ºC.
Acumulados de 7.62mm.
Rajada máxima 72km/h


----------



## dASk (24 Dez 2013 às 14:35)

Está a ficar potente o vento por aqui também, rajada máxima de *75,6km/h* e vento constante perto dos 50km/h!


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2013 às 14:37)

Em Setubal ja tive na estação uma rajada de 75,6km/h mas apenas 7mm mas a frente não passou ainda


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 14:38)

A frente ainda está longe ! Que ansiedade


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 14:38)

Boas pessoal, cheguei agora  a Alcabideche, posso dizer que junto às praias  o vento está mesmo brutal.
Por aqui a rajada maxima foi aos 74,5 km/h, por enquanto.

Fiz um video(às 14h) no Estoril.


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2013 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!

Chuva moderada tocada a vento forte aqui por Santo Estêvão, que temporal .

Em Benavente para já ainda só 3.8mm acumulados.


----------



## dASk (24 Dez 2013 às 14:40)

a frente está a chegar a Coimbra penso, está-se a compor bem o radar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 14:47)

Por aqui, e como em todo o lado, o dia tem sido bastante molhado, mas acima de tudo ventoso!

*Caneças* leva *22.6mm* acumulados e *Famões* já registou *74.8km/h* de rajada.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Dez 2013 às 14:52)

bem perto de caneças, 77km/h
18,4mm

e faltou a eletricidade


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 14:53)

Uma estação dos arredores de Torres Vedras, ja teve uma rajada de 100 km/h, e neste momento esta com uma velocidade media brutal.

Fica o link para quem quiser acompanhar: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&day=24&month=12&year=2013


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 14:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal, cheguei agora  a Alcabideche, posso dizer que junto às praias  o vento está mesmo brutal.



Também acho que vou ver o mar, mas não sei onde é que hei-de ir, talvez Ericeira, na marginal não tem a potência que quero .


----------



## fhff (24 Dez 2013 às 14:54)

Por aqui, em Colares, nada de anormal. Acumulei cerca de 12 mm nas últimas 24 horas. A Serra de Sintra parece estar a dar alguma protecção ao lado norte. Em Lisboa, segundo uma amiga que acabou de vir de lá, está bem pior. Na Praia Grande, agitação marítima forte, mas não achei que estivesse especialmente relevante. Já vi bem pior.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 14:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Também acho que vou ver o mar, mas não sei onde é que hei-de ir, talvez Ericeira, na marginal não tem a potência que quero .



Vai mas é ao Cabo Raso/ Guincho, deve estar hardcore.


----------



## fhff (24 Dez 2013 às 14:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Também acho que vou ver o mar, mas não sei onde é que hei-de ir, talvez Ericeira, na marginal não tem a potência que quero .



Não sei se vale a pena a deslocação...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 14:57)

Mario, ou entao sobe a Peninha...tambem ves o mar la de cima ou não.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 15:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mario, ou entao sobe a Peninha...tambem ves o mar la de cima ou não.



Penso que por lá devo voar e não vejo nada, se no verão já foi o que foi, fará agora .

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...-centro-agosto-2013-a-7226-31.html#post387590

Por aqui vai chovendo, 7,0 mm e 15,2ºC, muito calor.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 15:02)

Segundo o windguro, o mar até vai estar "melhor" amanhã:







Agora ainda está a crescer.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 15:07)

Nao achei o mar assim grande coisa, o mar esta muito desordenado fruto do vendaval, tambem nao apanhei mare cheia,com as ondas a rebentarem mais junto ao areal.
Como muita gente diz, é um pouco " mar de vento" , se o vento tivesse fraco/moderado com a ondulação que preevem, ai sim, seria brutal de assistir, de qualquer dos modos para amanha vai crescer bem.


----------



## fhff (24 Dez 2013 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nao achei o mar assim grande coisa, o mar esta muito desordenado fruto do vendaval, tambem nao apanhei mare cheia,com as ondas a rebentarem mais junto ao areal.
> Como muita gente diz, é um pouco " mar de vento" , se o vento tivesse fraco/moderado com a ondulação que preevem, ai sim, seria brutal de assistir, de qualquer dos modos para amanha vai crescer bem.



Exactamente o que pensei, quando regressei, há pouco, da Praia Grande.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 15:20)

Parece que a linha esta a ganhar força. 
Avaliar pena tonalidade um pouco laranja.
Vou filmar a linha a passar por aqui com a maquina aquatica.


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 15:22)

A que horas é que ela vem bater aqui à porta?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 15:25)

Mais umas horas chega. Talvez depois das 18h, já de noite.

Venha essa chuva forte, que vento já temos e parece que ainda vem mais.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Dez 2013 às 15:29)

A precipitação tem estado constante com rates de 5 a 10 mm/h desde as 13:00h. Neste momento a dia vai com 36.6 mm.
O vento tem estado a aumentar na ultima hora com medias de 20 km/h e rajada maxima de 57.2 km/h por volta das 13:00h.
Temperatura estagnada nos 15.9ºC desde as 14:00h. pressão nos 1003 hpa.
Aproxima-se a frente. Vamos ver o que dá.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Dez 2013 às 15:30)

Boas,

Pela Amadora, chuva puxada a vento.

O vento sopra com muita intensidade.

Grande linha de instabilidade que se aproxima!!

*UM FELIZ NATAL A TODOS*


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 15:31)

A linha que deixou aqui chuva está segundo o radar a passar agora a zona de Figueira da Foz, Coimbra, Anadia, Nelas. Essa linha, que ainda não estava tão desenvolvida quando passou por aqui, fez com que se registasse RR de perto de 200mm/h 

A EMA do DEM UC também registou uma bela carga de água nos últimos minutos

http://www.wunderground.com/weather...y.asp?ID=ICOIMBRA14&day=24&month=12&year=2013


*Para os que tem vindo a perguntar:* esta linha de instabilidade mais intensa não é a frente, a frente ainda vem lá muito atrás. Observem o canal WV (vapor de água) dos produtos da NASA ou da EUMETSAT e vêm claramente a distinção entre ar húmido e morno e o ar seco e frio que representa a frente.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 15:33)

CptRena disse:


> A linha que deixou aqui chuva está segundo o radar a passar agora a zona de Figueira da Foz, Coimbra, Anadia, Nelas. Essa linha, que ainda não estava tão desenvolvida quando passou por aqui, fez com que se registasse RR de perto de 200mm/h
> 
> A EMA do DEM UC também registou uma bela carga de água nos últimos minutos
> 
> ...



Discordo  Esta parece-me que é mesmo a frente, depois segue-se o pós-frontal..


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 15:35)

Rajada máxima de 54,7 km/h às 2 e tal da tarde. A estação só regista de 15 em 15 segundos portanto posso ter tido muito mais, e acredito que sim porque os vidros das janelas até estalaram e assim continuam. 

Datalogger cheio, servidor avariado, dados do último evento acumulados na memória da estação ainda sem ter conseguido descarregá-los pois não sei do cabo USB, enfim, a vida tem destas coisas, não se pode ter tudo... Consigo ao menos registar a rajada máxima deste evento... 

Quando a linha se aproximar tenho material para registá-la em vídeo.


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2013 às 15:36)

Se olharem para a imagem de satélite de uma forma mais ampla verão melhor:http://www.sat24.com/pt/eu


A frente é TUDO o que já passou. Neste momento a região Norte já está a entrar em sistema pós frontal.


----------



## hurricane (24 Dez 2013 às 15:51)

Por Leiria está agora a passar o pior! Chuva torrencial


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 15:54)

A estação amadora de Moinho de Pinheiro Manso(Torres Vedras) acaba de registar uma rajada maxima de 103 km/h , faço ideia quando a linha passar por la.


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 16:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> Discordo  Esta parece-me que é mesmo a frente, depois segue-se o pós-frontal..





vitamos disse:


> Se olharem para a imagem de satélite de uma forma mais ampla verão melhor:http://www.sat24.com/pt/eu
> 
> 
> A frente é TUDO o que já passou. Neste momento a região Norte já está a entrar em sistema pós frontal.



Não concordo 
O stormy também não 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...delos-dezembro-2013-a-7399-17.html#post404186

Sim Vitamos, o norte da Galiza já se encontra no pós frontal e o Norte de PT também deverá lá chegar daqui a umas horas


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Dez 2013 às 16:08)

A linha desfez-se um pouco aqui por cima. Passou e quase não se deu por ela.
Choveu com rates de 60mm/h menos de 1 minuto.


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2013 às 16:09)

CptRena disse:


> Não concordo
> O stormy também não
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...delos-dezembro-2013-a-7399-17.html#post404186
> 
> Sim Vitamos, o norte da Galiza já se encontra no pós frontal e o Norte de PT também deverá lá chegar daqui a umas horas



Toda a gente está certa no que diz respeito à interface, ou separação das massas com características diferente. Agora uma frente em si não é só caracterizada pela fina linha que separa o pós frontal do resto.


----------



## hurricane (24 Dez 2013 às 16:13)

A chuva aqui está medonha! De certeza que já há cheias!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 16:14)

hurricane disse:


> A chuva aqui está medonha! De certeza que já há cheias!



Onde ?


----------



## hurricane (24 Dez 2013 às 16:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> Onde ?



Na zona de Porto de Mós. Onde está agora a passar a linha de maior chuva! Mas acabou de abrandar


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

Bem por aqui tudo mais ou menos tranquilo, vento medio 46 km/h e rajadas nos 70 km/h.
Chuva fraca e *3,3mm* acumulados.


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 16:21)

vitamos disse:


> Toda a gente está certa no que diz respeito à interface, ou separação das massas com características diferente. Agora uma frente em si não é só caracterizada pela fina linha que separa o pós frontal do resto.



É uma questão de semântica 
Alguns consideram que uma frente engloba o pré-frontal e quiçá por que não também o pós frontal. Mas também se pode considerar frente a divisão distinta de massas de ar facilmente observável no canal WV, como falei, e separar as condições pré-frontais (chuva estratiforme, com alguma convecção mais intensa embebida, proveniente de massas de ar ricas em água, com dew points elevados e temperaturas mais elevadas) e pós-frontais (típicos aguaceiros pós-frontais com ar mais seco e frio) e a frente em si que é quando se sente de facto a mudança (shift na direcção do vento, baixa das temperaturas e algumas abertas)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 16:24)

O vento vai soprando forte, rajada de 80km/h em Famões neste momento.


----------



## romeupaz (24 Dez 2013 às 16:31)

o anemómetro do meteoleiria deixou de debitar dados  mas parece intacto


----------



## nelson972 (24 Dez 2013 às 16:31)

hurricane disse:


> Na zona de Porto de Mós. Onde está agora a passar a linha de maior chuva! Mas acabou de abrandar



Confirmo. Chuva e vento muito fortes, muitas falhas de electricidade de varios minutos desde esta manhã.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Dez 2013 às 16:39)

Muita chuva na ericeira agora. Valentes  rajadas de vento e mar de respeito.


----------



## jorgeanimal (24 Dez 2013 às 16:39)

Muita chuva e muito vento há minutos atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 16:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Muita chuva na ericeira agora. Valentes  rajadas de vento e mar de respeito.



Assim sendo, pouco falta para aqui chegar, de facto esta agreste para esses lados.
Tenho pena da câmera. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/ericeira/


----------



## romeupaz (24 Dez 2013 às 16:44)

Queda de arvore junto à estação meteoleiria, infelizmente também deu cabo do anemómetro.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 16:46)

Chuva e vendaval.

Só tenho pena que a estação de Caneças esteja abrigada do vento, não transparecendo o vendaval que se faz sentir a 300m de altitude.

28,2mm acumulados e a somar bem!


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2013 às 16:47)

A rajada máxima até agora na minha estação foi de 85,3km/h o acumulado de chuva vai em 8,4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 16:49)

Forte temporal na Ericeira de momento !!

Aqui o vento é cada vez mais forte e a linha aproxima-se.


----------



## usoldier (24 Dez 2013 às 16:52)

Forte chuva e Vento desde a 20 min Zona da Lourinhã, muitos cortes de eletricidade, mas isto ainda vai piorar mais ?


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Dez 2013 às 16:54)

Parou de chover. O dia contabiliza 48.2 mm
Rajada maxima aqui no "buraco" de 57.2 Km/h
Temperatura actual de 14ºC, pressao nos 1003 hpa, vento fraco de 10km/h.
Faço aqui uma pausa para as festividades pois a familia espera-me.
*Boas festas e feliz natal a todos.*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Dez 2013 às 16:56)

Por aqui vento muito forte! Mas não chove...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2013 às 17:06)

Bastante vento, com rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h, e *21,6 mm* acumulados.

15,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## daniel1981 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:09)

Não era agora às 18h, aqui por Torres Vedras, que acalma o vento. Pelo menos é o que parece pela Run do GFS das 12h.


----------



## overcast (24 Dez 2013 às 17:14)

Está uma ventania brutal na marginal! Ate tive de parar em carcavelos! O carro abana imenso!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:18)

Por aqui, chuva fraca, e velocidade media a subir, em termos de rajadas nada de assinalável, 70/72 km/h.
___

Acredito Overcast, às 14horas presenciei,por exemplo, uma grande diferença na velocidade do vento entre o paredão (junto ao tamariz) e Alcabideche.

Fiz um video:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...entro-dezembro-2013-a-7394-34.html#post404128


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 17:28)

Mais um bocadinho... A rajada máxima passou de 54,7 km/h para 55,1 km/h, o que é excelente. 

Esperava mais do que esta miséria... Pode ser que com a passagem da linha o vento duplique.


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2013 às 17:28)

Boa tarde!

Grande vendaval aqui pelas lezírias, muito mais vento do que chuva.

A luz já piscou, vamos a ver se não passo a consoada às escuras. 
Em Benavente 7.6mm


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 17:30)

79mm/h em Caneças - chuva forte!

Acumulado já nos 39,2mm.

A linha de instabilidade está a passar por aqui!

Vento forte!

EDIT (17:32): rotação do vento para oeste.


----------



## dASk (24 Dez 2013 às 17:35)

Parece que ficámos de novo sem radar. Que serviço público fantástico 

O vento está a aumentar exponencialmente de velocidade e a chuva também, mas a chuva tem sido pouca contabilizo 5,6mm. Rajada de 75,6km/h 
às 14,26h!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:36)

O radar hibernou...tipico.


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2013 às 17:39)

Sigo com 16,5ºC e rajadas de vento maioritariamente acima dos 40km/h. 
Rajada máxima de 58km/h até ao momento.
5,4mm de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:41)

A estacão do Sardoal segue com um belo acumulado, *65 mm*.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISANTARM2&day=24&month=12&year=2013


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2013 às 17:41)

Aqui estava a ver que tinha de ser eu a hibernar, umas 2h sem electricidade, como é possível que uma tempestade normal haja falhas destas -.-


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:46)

finalmente consigo vir aqui, a meo não ligava e a luz está a falhar várias vezes, está vento forte e chuva moderada, há uns minutos atrás quando a luz falhou esteve vento e chuva fortissima, até fazia fumo  sigo com 25.4mm, estava com os taipais da janela abertos, como a chuva estava puxada a vento e contra o vidro a minha janela começou a entrar água e o chão perto da janela era só já água, tive de por várias toalhas a tapar os buracos e o chão, agora quando acalmou mais já la fui fechar


----------



## Jonaxh (24 Dez 2013 às 17:51)

Boas!

Dia muito chuvoso aqui no Ribatejo Norte! Até agora, aqui em Ferreira do Zêzere, foram acumulados no dia de hoje 91,5mm (Informação retirada da Estação Metereológica localizada da Câmara Municipal). Acho que ainda não parou de chover desde madrugada...


----------



## seqmad (24 Dez 2013 às 17:53)

Fantástico, IPMA, o costume... a linha a chegar a Lisboa e o radar ficou-se nas 16.50...


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2013 às 17:55)

Aqui vi umas chapas de um barracão penduradas


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 17:57)

Chuva forte.


----------



## ruijacome (24 Dez 2013 às 17:58)

A chover de forma intensa e persistente.

Podem acompanhar a estação meteorologica dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais em 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAC6


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 17:59)

Aqui está ela. Chegou em grande. Chuva forte e vento fortíssimo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:01)

7 mm em 5 minutos, continua a chover bastante bem.


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2013 às 18:01)

david 6 disse:


> finalmente consigo vir aqui, a meo não ligava e a luz está a falhar várias vezes, está vento forte e chuva moderada, há uns minutos atrás quando a luz falhou esteve vento e chuva fortissima, até fazia fumo  sigo com *25.4mm*, estava com os taipais da janela abertos, como a chuva estava puxada a vento e contra o vidro a minha janela começou a entrar água e o chão perto da janela era só já água, tive de por várias toalhas a tapar os buracos e o chão, agora quando acalmou mais já la fui fechar



Onde?


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:04)

As atualizações do radar do IPMA pararam no tempo portanto é altura de optar pelos nossos radares espanhóis alternativos.

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:08)

Finalmente chuva a serio. 
O acumulado disparou bem nos ultimos minutos, segue nos 14 mm.
Chuva forte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 18:08)

Miguel96 disse:


> As atualizações do radar do IPMA pararam no tempo portanto é altura de optar pelos nossos radares espanhóis alternativos.
> 
> Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação



Isso de Litoral Centro não tem nada, os radares espanhóis não têm cobertura sobre esta área, se não há IPMA não há nada.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 18:09)

Com a rotação do vento para WSW a intensidade do mesmo tornou-se menos forte.

Mas a chuva continua a cair de forma abundante.

43,2mm em Caneças e a somar.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:12)

16,3 mm, às 17:55 tinha apenas 5 mm.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Dez 2013 às 18:18)

Por aqui o vento tem estado bastante fortíssimo acompanhado por periodos de chuva forte e tenho quase de certeza absoluta que as rajadas passaram a margem dos 100 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:22)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui o vento tem estado bastante fortíssimo acompanhado por periodos de chuva forte e tenho quase de certeza absoluta que as rajadas passaram a margem dos 100 km/h.



Tens aqui as estações amadora da tua zona.

A tua cidade ja teve uma rajada de 83 km/h, o que é excelente tendo em conta que Torres está num vale.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAT4

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2013 às 18:23)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui o vento tem estado bastante fortíssimo acompanhado por periodos de chuva forte e tenho quase de certeza absoluta que as rajadas passaram a margem dos 100 km/h.



103km/h registados na estação de Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, pelas 15h32.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens aqui as estações amadora da tua zona.
> 
> A tua cidade ja teve uma rajada de 83 km/h, o que é excelente tendo em conta que Torres está num vale.
> 
> ...



Eu vivo ao pé da estação das figueiras que está com uma rajada máxima registada de 103 km/h. Já agora obrigado por partilhares os dados dessas estações.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Dez 2013 às 18:27)

E por Samora a chuva e o vento recomeçam ambos a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Dez 2013 às 18:33)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.3 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.0ºC
Rajada Máxima: 57.4 km/h 


Temp atual 15.2ºC 18:25

Pressão: 1001.9Hpa 18:25
Intensidade do Vento: 42.4 km/h 18:25
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 14.2ºC 18:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.8ºC 18:25
Humidade Relativa:92% 18:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 16.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 22.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 18:25
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

      FELIZ NATAL PARA TODOS


----------



## cactus (24 Dez 2013 às 18:33)

Chuva o dia todo por setubal acompanhada  por rajadas de vento . CHUVA FORTE batida a vento neste momento ( já dura á alguns minutos ).


----------



## frusko (24 Dez 2013 às 18:36)

24/12 	8:00 	CARNAXIDE 	Oeiras 	Lisboa 	Em Curso 	Sit. Meteo. Adversas
24/12 	16:00 	No periodo das 08:00 as 16:00 registaram-se em Portugal Continental, 1272 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo.
24/12 	18:00 	No periodo das 08:00 as 18:00 registaram-se em Portugal Continental, 1829 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 18:56)

Rajada máxima de 93 km/h.

18,4 mm e 15,4ºC, em breve irá chegar o vento e algum frio .


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 19:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> em breve irá chegar o vento



Já não era sem tempo... Já que o vento quase parou desde há um bocado com a chegada da chuva intensa que se mantém até agora. 18,9 mm acumulados. 

O vento agora anda nos 10-20 km/h. Estranho...


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2013 às 19:45)

Finalmente chegou a intempérie 

Sigo já com 22,8mm (11,7mm na última hora) e vento com rajadas (54km/h)


----------



## Thomar (24 Dez 2013 às 19:49)

Boas noites! 

Natal em Tomar e mais uma vez não há estações a funcionar aqui nem IPMA nem   estação amadora. 

Mas posso-vos dizer que choveu muito das 15h30m ás 16h30m em Tomar acompanhado de bastante vento.

Por agora vento fraco  e não chove desde as 17h!

Feliz Natal!!!


----------



## peteluis (24 Dez 2013 às 19:55)

Depois da aventura de ter atravessado a superfície frontal a conduzir, agora por Mafra chuva fraca, temperatura a descer, vento moderado.

Feliz Natal


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2013 às 20:07)

Boas

A frente passa por Setubal vai se fazendo sentir mais em chuva uma vez que a parte mais forte dos ventos ja vai mais a Sul! A precipitação vai em 27mm e a rajada máxima foi de 85,3km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

Acho que fiquei sem estação ! Vamos ver, agora não vou ver de nada mas fiquei com 20 e tal mm. :/


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2013 às 20:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Acho que fiquei sem estação ! Vamos ver, agora não vou ver de nada mas fiquei com 20 e tal mm. :/



O vento voltou a levá-la? 
_____

Tudo mais calmo por aqui,15,2ºC e 31,5mm acumulados.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2013 às 20:29)

Geiras disse:


> O vento voltou a levá-la?
> _____
> 
> Tudo mais calmo por aqui,15,2ºC e 31,5mm acumulados.



Em princípio não, desta vez estava montada de forma bem fixa. Não tenho é sinal. Foi a consola que se foi, certamente.


----------



## Lousano (24 Dez 2013 às 20:32)

Boa noite.

Por aqui vento moderado a forte e períodos de chuva desde o inicio do dia.

Por Coimbra parece que foi o dilúvio. 

Tmax: 16,6ºC

Tactual: 12,1ºC

Precip: 24,9mm


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 20:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em princípio não, desta vez estava montada de forma bem fixa. Não tenho é sinal. Foi a consola que se foi, certamente.



Se perdeste um sinal só com um sensor é perfeitamente normal com este tempo "quente" e com muita humidade. Acontece-me de vez em quando.

Agora se foram os sinais de todos os sensores que se foram, aí já não sei...


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2013 às 20:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em princípio não, desta vez estava montada de forma bem fixa. Não tenho é sinal. Foi a consola que se foi, certamente.



É bem possível que seja água no transmissor...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2013 às 21:01)

Acumulados 49,0 mm.

Vento moderado a forte, tendo atingido os 66 km/h durante a tarde.


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2013 às 21:36)

30,5 mm hoje. Tudo calmo agora.


----------



## overcast (25 Dez 2013 às 00:01)

Boas.. Aproveito para desejar um Feliz Natal! 
Hoje pela marginal em São Pedro do Estoril apanhei estas condições..as fotos não são da melhor qualidade.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2013 às 00:51)

Boa noite.

Por aqui foi um autêntico dilúvio, entre as 15h e as 16h, com cerca de 30mm acumulados nesta hora, o que provocou inundações em várias zonas da cidade de Coimbra.

A estação do Polo II da UC, registou um acumulado de *80,5mm*, uma rajada máxima de 69,2km/h e um rain rate de 100mm/h às 15h24. 



> *Baixa de Coimbra esteve inundada durante uma hora*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















fonte




















fonte





fonte

Praça 8 de Maio e Igreja de Santa Cruz inundada:


----------



## romeupaz (25 Dez 2013 às 01:05)

Para a posteridade o dia de ontem em timelapse
Total acumulado 48mm
Rajada mais forte 62,5 km/h (antes do anemómetro avariar por volta das 13h)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

Boas noites

O acumulado  de ontem foi bastante generoso,*24,4 mm*.
______

Neste momento, Serra das Minas(Sintra), sigo com 12,5ºC, vento moderado e chuva  fraca/moderada.

Segundo o ECMWF o pos-frontal vai render bons mm, perspectiva-se um dia interessante. 
Temperaturas baixas nas horas centrais do dia, 11/12ºC, é desta que vou ver queda de granizo a serio. 

Meteograma ECMWF





__

Bom natal!


----------



## romeupaz (25 Dez 2013 às 04:07)

Oiço ao longe o ribombar forte e profundo de trovoada e um murmúrio contínuo vindo do lado do mar... Vem ai dose!


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2013 às 04:12)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro há momentos, 6,9mm.

Sigo com 12,6ºC e  95%HR.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Dez 2013 às 06:44)

Bom natal
Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 59.7 mm. Foi o dia mais molhado desde que tenho regitos.
Neste momemto chove bem e o dia ja vai com 12.7 mm.
Trevoada ,a cerca de meia hora atras.
Temperatura actual de 11.4°C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Dez 2013 às 07:55)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento com vento fortíssimo. Nada de granizo ou trovoada (até agora).


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 08:42)

Há instantes caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento de noroeste e algum granizo.

9,9ºC em Caneças e 13,2mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2013 às 08:46)

Boas

Na Serra das Minas, sigo com 11,2ºC, vento moderado a forte.
Caiem alguns pingos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2013 às 09:16)

Nos últimos minutos, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, segundo o radar, a chuva anda perto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2013 às 09:40)

Mais 9,2 mm desde as 0h.

E um rate máximo de 118,8 mm/h entretanto.

O vento sopra moderado a forte, com algumas rajadas acima dos 50 km/h.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Dez 2013 às 09:52)

Registos do antes (dia 23) e depois (dia 25).
                                rio Lena









                                 Rio Lis









                            Lena e Lis juntos









                               Rio Lis


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2013 às 10:26)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, não chove.
Vento forte.

Esperemos que nesta zona as próximas horas sejam mais interessantes.

EUMETSTAT 10:00 UTC

Aquelas células a NO têm actividade electrica, vamos la ver.







Fonte: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2013 às 10:50)

Por aqui o acumulado de ontem foi de 20,4 mm.

Por hoje já 4,2 mm e 90 km/h de rajada máxima de momento vai caindo um aguaceiro.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2013 às 11:48)

Geiras disse:


> Onde?



desculpa só responder hoje, mas depois a meo falhou de novo e lá se foi a net, foi na Fajarda (Coruche) eu agora estou cá durante a semana, pelo menos +1 semana

acumulado de ontem foi *36.7mm* hoje sigo com 4mm e vento por vezes moderado


----------



## jonekko (25 Dez 2013 às 12:26)

Passou por aqui uma célula há coisa de 10 minutos que foi qualquer coisa! Vento forte, chuva e granizo! Há antenas caídas e os alarmes pareciam uma orquestra. Agora está sol mas há partes do céu que parecem quadros negros!


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2013 às 12:28)

passou agora um aguaceiro interessante mas de pouca dura, deu para uma rajada de *44km/h* deu +2mm, subo a conta de hoje para 6mm


----------



## MSantos (25 Dez 2013 às 12:37)

david 6 disse:


> passou agora um aguaceiro interessante mas de pouca dura, deu para uma rajada de *44km/h* deu +2mm, subo a conta de hoje para 6mm



Os aguaceiros têm se sucedido aqui pela nossa zona do Sul do Ribatejo, os aguaceiros têm sido fortes mas curtos. 

Por agora 11ºC em Benavente


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2013 às 13:25)

jonekko disse:


> Passou por aqui uma célula há coisa de 10 minutos que foi qualquer coisa! Vento forte, chuva e granizo! Há antenas caídas e os alarmes pareciam uma orquestra. Agora está sol mas há partes do céu que parecem quadros negros!



Essa célula passou por aqui(Serra das Minas) de raspão, apenas caiu um aguaceiro moderado, nada mais.
T.actual: *12,1ºC*
Vento moderado
_________


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Dez 2013 às 13:52)

Mais um aguaceiro, com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2013 às 14:07)

Acumulados 11,8 mm.

O vento sopra moderado a forte, de momento com rajadas de 48 km/h.


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2013 às 14:56)

Boas

Precipitação total ontem em Setubal 27,8mm

Hoje vai em 15,0mm

Bom Natal a todos!!


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2013 às 20:14)

hoje tenho 6.5mm, já não deve cair mais nada hoje, só se for algum resto fraco


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2013 às 20:57)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro.
A precipitação em Caneças vai em 17,0mm hoje.
O mensal já superou os 100mm! Segue com 111,4mm. Estes dias voltaram a ensopar os terrenos, que estavam secos de tanto vento de NE.

A precipitação anual está já na casa dos 1000mm.
1070,4mm.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo. *7,4 mm* acumulados hoje.

Temperatura nos 12,0ºC e 72% de humidade. 1012 hPa de pressão, em subida. Máxima de *14,2ºC*.

Vento mais calmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2013 às 22:06)

Por hoje o dia rendeu 6,2 mm e não deverá render muito mais  e rajada máxima de 90 km/h.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2013 às 22:16)

Boas

Por aqui o acumulado é de 15,3mm e rajada máxima de 46km/h.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Dez 2013 às 23:03)

Boas.
Por aqui o acumulado de hoje vai nos 29.9 mm tudo graças aos aguaceiros fortes que por aqui se fizeram sentir.
Nas ultimas 48h contabiliza  89.6 mm. Não esperava tanto
Rajada máxima de 55.4 km.
TMaxima:14.1ºc
Tminima:8.0ºc
Neste momento 8.6ºc, 1013 hpa


----------



## subaneve300 (25 Dez 2013 às 23:23)

Nevou na lousã? alguém sabe?


----------



## MSantos (25 Dez 2013 às 23:56)

subaneve300 disse:


> Nevou na lousã? alguém sabe?



Na Serra da Lousã? Não sei, mas é provável, o alto de Trevim ponto mais alto da da serra tem mais de 1300m de altitude.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2013 às 23:59)

Boa noite,
Pouco a registar neste dia de Natal pela Lezíria Ribatejana. Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros cortados por abertas e uma descida clara da temperatura a partir das 14h30. A única exceção ocorreu de madrugada quando acordei com um aguaceiro fortíssimo acompanhado de vento também bastante forte. Imagino que seriam umas 6 e picos da manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2013 às 18:20)

Boa tarde (noite).

Dia sem grande interesse, com céu muito nublado/encoberto, e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada.

*11,2ºC* / *15,2ºC* / *1,0 mm*.

Sigo com 14,3ºC e 85% de humidade, estáveis. 1020 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

Boa noite!

Tal como o Gilmet disse hoje o dia não teve grande em termos meteorológicos, o céu foi alternando entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade, com tendência para encobrir no final do dia.

Em Benavente estão 14.6°C.


----------



## newlazeradg (26 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

boas

t,max : 17,9ºc

t,act : 14,4ºc


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2013 às 20:21)

ontem foi 7.5mm, hoje foi 0.5mm ainda chuviscou durante a madrugada/manhã
para amanha estou à espera de chuviscos em quase todo o dia, tornando se mais forte a partir da noite


----------



## Lousano (26 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

Boa noite.

Dia praticamente sem precipitação, de céu muito nublado e vento fraco que foi aumentando ao longo do dia, bem como a temperatura.

Tmin: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 15,0ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2013 às 23:56)

Boas
Aqui agora até chove bem! Vai com 1, 4mm e temperatura de 14, 4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 00:05)

Boas noites

Sigo com *14,2ºC*, vento fraco a moderado e ceu nublado.
Amanha devem cair uns 4-5 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## newlazeradg (27 Dez 2013 às 00:35)

t,act : 14,1ºc


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2013 às 10:56)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com abertas aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, já tivemos alguma chuva nas primeiras horas da manhã, por agora 16.5ºC.

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 12:08)

Boas

Chuva fraca e vento moderado.
*14,0ºC*
*1 mm*
____

A frente vai avançando.







Lá para as 19 horas deve passar por aqui, deve deixar poucos mm.






Fonte: www.yr.no


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2013 às 13:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> A frente vai avançando.
> 
> Lá para as 19 horas deve passar por aqui, deve deixar poucos mm.



Penso que deverá passar um pouco mais tarde que isso, não muito, a partir da hora de jantar.
De qualquer forma é curioso que mesmo a tão pouca distância vendo as cartas dos dois principais modelos parece haver alguma discrepância no timing da frente, sendo que o ECMWF a apresenta a passar ainda um bom bocado antes das 21h, e o GFS aparentemente depois disso.
Logo se verá, nada de mais, mera curiosidade.


----------



## Thomar (27 Dez 2013 às 13:19)

Boas!

De volta a Cabanas, vai chovendo chuviscos/chuva fraca já a uns 30 minutos, vento fraco, temperatura actual *+15ºC*.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2013 às 13:25)

Boas

Mínima de 14,4ºC

Agora estão 14,9ºC, 92%Hr, 1015,5hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 39km/h (08:50)

Acabou de passar uma linha pequena de chuva o acumulado desde as 00h vai em 2,0mm

Logo mais a noite com a frente deve deixar aqui um acumulado entre 5 e 10mm  e deve passar aqui entre as 22h e a meia noite!!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2013 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *14,1ºC*, cerca das 12:30, e actuais 15,4ºC, com 92% de humidade e céu encoberto.

*5,3 mm* acumulados. 1014 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2013 às 14:51)

sigo com *5.7mm* por acaso não esperava tanto já a esta hora, pensei que fosse chuva fraca, mas tem aparecido por vezes periodos de chuva moderados


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2013 às 16:02)

Saí agora de casa após um belo almoço, e os registos eram os seguintes.
5.6mm acumulados e 15.9ºc
O vento já atingiu os 39 Km/h


----------



## fsl (27 Dez 2013 às 16:11)

Hoje em Nova-Oeiras, ainda não choveu, salvo 0.4mm de madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2013 às 17:20)

por aqui volta a chuviscar, o sol já espreitou à pouco, neste momento chuvisca, a partir da hora de almoço para a frente o que choveu foi fraco, só até ao final da manhã é que foi moderado


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,

Hoje fui até Tomar onde choveu moderadamente durante parte da manhã. Muita chuva no regresso à Lezíria na zona de Santarém por volta das 16h30.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2013 às 18:29)

Boa noite!

Dia ameno aqui pelas lezírias marcado por alguns aguaceiros, por agora 16ºC em Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2013 às 18:50)

por Coruche 15ºC 

(3 posts 3 do ribatejo  é raro acontecer)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

Começou agora a chuviscar fraco, o vento sopra moderado a forte.
T.actual: *15,0ºC*  (maldito SO)


----------



## newlazeradg (27 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

boas

t,max : 17,7ºc

t,act : 14,8ºc


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2013 às 19:11)

Boa tarde,

Em Odivelas ainda não chove, mas para lá caminha.

Caneças segue com 5,2mm de precipitação hoje, tendo ocorrido a maior parte dela entre as 2 e as 3h da manhã. Chegou a chover com bastante intensidade.

Agora, vamos ver até onde vai.

---------------

Afinal já chove, fraco.


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

Boas, sigo com 15,9ºC e o acumulado hoje é de 5,1mm até ao momento, sendo que a maioria foi registado por volta das 8h, quando chove com intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 20:38)

Por aqui já não chuvisca.
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*.

Segundo o radar, a zona de *Leiria* está prestes a ter uns bons mm.


----------



## MicaMito (27 Dez 2013 às 20:54)

dassss que carga caiu agora aqui  a minha estação passou de 10.0mm todo o dia para 21.1mm em 3 min


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 21:31)

Chove bem, finalmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2013 às 21:41)

Chuva torrencial neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 21:46)

Grande miséria, a chuva moderada durou 1 minuto.
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2013 às 21:48)

Por aqui choveu o dia inteiro de forma fraca , mas persistente , dia cinzento com neblina , agora chove de forma moderada e 14,9º C.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Dez 2013 às 22:06)

Por aqui , chove bastante , acompanhada por algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2013 às 22:08)

Bastante chuva, também por aqui. O acumulado subiu para os *10,6 mm*.

Queda rápida de temperatura. 13,6ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 22:10)

Está mais fresco, resultado da rotação do vento para NO.
*12.3ºC*.
Foi registada agora, a rajada maxima do dia, *54 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2013 às 22:14)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 14,4ºC
> 
> ...



Boas

A frente está a passar neste momento aqui chove forte!! o acumulado do dia vai em 5,2mm 

temperatura 15,6ºC


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2013 às 23:27)

david 6 disse:


> por Coruche 15ºC
> 
> (3 posts 3 do ribatejo  é raro acontecer)


Amanhã acaba-se a festa; já "emitirei" a partir da Invicta! 

Muita chuva em Samora há cerca de uma hora. O vento, muito fresco, regressou.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2013 às 23:38)

Aqui acabou o dia com 8, 4mm dentro do esperado! A frente já passou e  a temperatura ja desceu estão agora 13, 3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 00:00)

*Dados de ontem (27-12-13)*

Temperatura maxima: *16,0ºC*
Temperatura minima: *11,2ºC*
Rajada maxima: *54,1 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *2 mm*
______

T.actual: *11,1ºC*
____

Amanha sera um dia mais fresco, por aqui a máxima deve subir aos *12,5ºC / 13,0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2013 às 00:01)

Boa noite

Por aqui o acumulado ficou nos 12mm.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2013 às 00:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Amanhã acaba-se a festa; já "emitirei" a partir da Invicta!
> 
> Muita chuva em Samora há cerca de uma hora. O vento, muito fresco, regressou.



 E eu no princípio do ano volto para o Norte também, mas para o Interior 

Aqui por Santo Estêvão também tivemos bastante chuva, infelizmente não tenho forma de saber qual foi o valor acumulado.


----------



## newlazeradg (28 Dez 2013 às 00:54)

t,act : 11,7ºc


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2013 às 02:29)

bahhh os ribatejanos aqui do sul vai se tudo embora  , eu para janeiro também volto à rotina normal, semana - caparica, fim de semana - coruche prai a partir do dia 6 de janeiro

o acumulado aqui foi *12.1mm*, ainda choveu bem


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2013 às 03:36)

Temperatura em queda lenta. 11,5ºC.

Humidade em queda mais rápida. 65%.

1016 hPa de pressão e *3,1 mm* acumulados. Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 10:55)

Boas

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro de granizo bastante intenso.
Os alarmes dos carros dispararam logo.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Dez 2013 às 11:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro de granizo bastante intenso.
> Os alarmes dos carros dispararam logo.



No radar deu para ver um pontinho amarelo na zona de Cascais


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 11:24)

Brunomc disse:


> No radar deu para ver um pontinho amarelo na zona de Cascais



É verdade, a pequena célula passou exactamente por aqui,não estava à espera de ver cair granizo. 











Provavelmente poderão vir a cair aguaceiros idênticos nas próximas horas, tentarei filmar.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2013 às 11:45)

por hoje só 0.2mm, acordei e estava um aguaceiro fraco aqui, fui ao radar e vi tantos aguaceiros pequenos fiquei admirado, não esperava tantos, mas duvido que chegue algo aqui de jeito para o interior, ai mais para o litoral sim


----------



## Profetaa (28 Dez 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Há Cerca de uma hora caiu uma valente camada de granizo por aqui, que intupiu caleiras e sistemas de esgotos...Incrivel, há muitos anos que não via cair assim granizo a cerca de 2 kms daqui, na localidade de Vilamar, dizem que ainda foi pior...dizem que ainda está uma boa camada na estrada.....


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2013 às 12:44)

ta a chover e a fazer sol e as bruxas a fazer pão mol


----------



## Brunomc (28 Dez 2013 às 12:46)

david 6 disse:


> ta a chover e a fazer sol e as bruxas a fazer pão mol



Arco-íris


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2013 às 13:33)

Caneças segue com 0,6mm acumulados hoje.

O entanto o acumulado mensal vai já nos 131,8mm. A média mensal está quase feita.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 14:06)

Como previsto, o dia segue fresco, estão *12,3ºC*.
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2013 às 14:15)

Boa tarde.

*10,4ºC* de mínima, e actuais 12,7ºC com 1022 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus e vento fraco a moderado.

55% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2013 às 14:25)

2.0mm por aqui

Edit: aguaceiro fraco agora de 30 segundos e deu rajada de 37.0km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2013 às 14:49)

Aguaceiro _bom_ neste momento. Mais a Norte (Fanhões, penso) tenho informações que cai granizo, a ver se cá chega alguma coisa.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2013 às 14:50)

Esse aguaceiro vem para aqui 

Espero granizo..


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 15:02)

Aguaceiro moderado e vento forte.
Não houve granizo.
A temperatura caiu bem, *9,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 15:27)

Regressou o sol, por enquanto.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2013 às 15:30)

*9.9ºC* actuais com aguaceiro moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 15:39)

Num ápice tudo muda, novo aguaceiro, o pos-frontal tem destas coisas.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2013 às 15:49)

Por aqui só vejo passar ao lado, nada ainda. Bahhh..


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2013 às 16:01)

Por aqui, os aguaceiros vão passando ao lado. Algum Sol e 12,1ºC.

61% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2013 às 17:09)

aguaceiro fraquito agora, sigo com 2.2mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2013 às 17:58)

T.actual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2013 às 18:07)

Boas

Aqui o dia de aguaceiros foi uma miséria apenas um muito fraco que deu 0,4mm

A máxima foi de 14,8ºC e a mínima de 10,7ºC

Agora estão 11,3ºC, 70%Hr, 1025,3hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2013 às 18:22)

*9,9ºC*, estáveis, mas correspondentes à mínima do dia.

70% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco.


----------



## newlazeradg (28 Dez 2013 às 19:29)

boas

t,max : 16,8ºc

t,act : 9,4ºc


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2013 às 19:31)

Boas tardes,
Viagem de regresso ao Porto hoje à tarde sem sobressaltos. A assinalar apenas a chuva torrencial que se abateu sobre a A1 em Pombal pelas 16h30.


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Dez 2013 às 19:35)

Nevou na Serra da Lousã ou está a nevar, alguém sabe?


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2013 às 23:57)

Boas.
Hoje o acumulado comtabilizado é de Zero.
No entanto cairam uns aguaceiros durante a tarde e noite. duraram menos de 1 minuto e no total não são mais de 0.3 mm.
Sempre que chove a temperatura sobe e já esteve nos 3.7ºC - minima do dia á menos de 1 hora
A máxima foi de *14.3ºC*
Neste momento, *3.8ºC*, vento nulo


----------



## newlazeradg (29 Dez 2013 às 00:37)

t,act . 7,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 03:00)

Boas noites

T.actual: *7,4ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## João Esteves (29 Dez 2013 às 10:27)

Bom Dia,

Neste momento, 9.1 ºC com uma mínima de 6.5 ºC durante a noite anterior.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 10:39)

Boas

T.minima: *5,9ºC*
T.actual: *11,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
__

Madrugada de inversão, houve formação da geada no *Vale da Mangancha*, foi a 30ª geada deste 
Outono Inverno.
____

Muito nevoeiro em vales e varzeas.
Vale do Tejo é um bom exemplo disso.

EUMETSAT 10:00 UTC


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2013 às 11:26)

Boas

Mínima bem fria foi de 3,6ºC

Agora reina o sol e estão 12,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

T.actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2013 às 13:06)

Boas!

Dia de Sol aqui pelas Lezírias com poucas nuvens. 

A madrugada foi fresca, o meu sensor marcou 2.0ºC de mínima. 

Ontem fui dar um passeio pelas terras do Alto Alentejo, nomeadamente Marvão, quando poder coloco por aqui umas fotos.


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2013 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.

Dia de nevoeiro e frio por aqui. Neste momento 7,1ºC e 97% de Hr.

Tmin: 1,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 16:24)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *5,9ºC* / *14,4ºC*

Temperatura actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2013 às 17:12)

dia de sol pelo sul do ribatejo, durante um bocado da tarde ainda apareceram uns cumulus mas neste momento está céu limpo 
maxima: 13.0ºC
minima: 1.2ºC
actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 18:14)

Não esperava por este arrefecimento.
Sigo com *8,0ºC*.

No jogo do Estoril Praia/Braga estão 2 jogadores com luvas pretas,noite fresca.
O estadio fica a 1,5 km da minha casa, encontra-se num pequeno vale, por la deve estar uns 6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

Máxima *13,8ºC*.

Por agora sigo já com 9,4ºC e vento nulo. 

66% de humidade e 1030 hPa de pressão, com céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

*7,5ºC.*
Obrigado vento nulo.


----------



## newlazeradg (29 Dez 2013 às 19:01)

boas

t,max : 16,6ºc

t,act : 9,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 21:07)

T.atual: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

Boa noite.
Por aqui tudo normal, 10.1ºc e 80% HR. Arrefecer cedo por aqui é quase como jogar no eurotostões  e esperar que saia.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2013 às 21:59)

Boas.
Manha gelida com *1.4ºC* de minima.
Temperatura maxima de *14.7ºC*
neste momento marca *3.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2013 às 23:24)

Ha pouco foi igualada a minima do dia, *5,9ºC*, entretanto, a temperatura subiu um pouco para os actuais *6,4ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2013 às 23:35)

Mínima de *1,8ºC*.

Neste momento já com 3,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2013 às 00:18)

Actuais 4.6ºC e 79% de humidade com céu limpo, depois de um Domingo, diga-se agradável.

Uma boa semana para todos e umas boas entradas para o ano novo que se aproxima


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 01:16)

*6,0ºc*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2013 às 01:31)

A temperatura tem oscilado brutalmente ao sabor da intensidade do vento.

Ontem cheguei a registar *6,2ºC* às 22:30, mínima desse dia. Cerca das 20h, perto da estação de Mira-Sintra/Meleças (vale da ribeira das Jardas), o carro marcava já 5,5ºC.

Por agora sigo com 8,3ºC, embora tenha tido *7,1ºC* há pouco.

83% de humidae e 1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2013 às 03:01)

1.9ºC por aqui


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2013 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 2.0ºC na minha estação em Santo  Estêvão, em Benavente um pouco mais, 2.5ºC.

Bastante nebulosidade a Norte/Noroeste que vai encobrindo o céu.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 10:47)

Bom dia

T.minima: *5,6ºC*
T.actual: *9,8ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

Boas noites

Sigo com *12,9ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.
Segundo o radar, a chuva fraca está perto.

Alguns mm em perspectiva. 
Isto vai ser tempo de sul ate perder vista.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2013 às 23:05)

Noite segue com alguma chuva de pinga grossa e 12.1ºC, depois de um dia _nojento_, sem Sol, sem vento e frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 23:32)

Chuvisco fraco
*12,8ºC*
*0,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2013 às 23:47)

por aqui vai chovendo de forma em geral fraca tenho 1mm


----------



## JLeiria (31 Dez 2013 às 09:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2013*

Não são as ondas de 7/8 metros, são de 5, será de ter cautela com a quantidade de pessoas que estarão por lá esta noite...
Amanhã vemos os Jornais!

Aproveito para vos saudar e desejar que neste ano que se avisinha este forum continue a dar-me tanto como no ano que passou 

Óptimas entradas 

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=75856


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2013 às 10:02)

Último dia do ano a começar com muita chuva.

19mm/h em Caneças e o acumulado já vai nos *21,6mm*!
Choveu praticamente a noite toda.

155,6mm este mês. Dezembro está feito!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2013 às 10:06)

Boas

Bem, boa carga de água que caiu por aqui, neste momento apenas chuvisca.
Acumulado: *5 mm*


----------



## dASk (31 Dez 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia! Está a chover torrencialmente por aqui até fiquei de algum modo surpreendido, acumulado de 8mm neste momento vamos ver quanto acumula com esta carga 

Edit: rainrate de *183mm/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2013 às 11:53)

*14,0ºC*
*6,9 mm*


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2013 às 12:10)

Boas

Impressionante, a Moita já vai com 17,6mm, quase tudo em pouco tempo 

Por cá sigo com 8,4mm.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2013 às 12:42)

sigo com *15.0mm* acumulado
102.6mm este mês, já está na média do mês


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2013 às 13:00)

Aqui apenas chove constante mas fraco pouco acumula vou com 5,8mm mês seco e ano seco...


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2013 às 13:01)

Sigo com *12mm*. Mês com *89,2mm*.


----------



## dASk (31 Dez 2013 às 13:53)

Eu cá já vou com *27mm*. Muito contemplada esta zona nas ultimas horas..  e assim ja sigo com 109mm mensais.. perto da média!


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2013 às 13:57)

Sigo com *16,5mm*!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2013 às 14:11)

Aqui vai chovendo sigo com 8,6mm dentro do previsto pelos modelos! 

13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2013 às 15:08)

Continua a chover mas mais fraco agora o acumulado deu um bom salto para os 15,4mm

13,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2013 às 15:20)

miguel disse:


> Continua a chover mas mais fraco agora o acumulado deu um bom salto para os 15,4mm
> 
> 13,6ºC



Hoje não te podes queixar 

Aqui o dia segue cinzento e não chove há 4/5 horas.


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2013 às 15:38)

Boas tardes! 

Como eu não tenho forma de medir a quantidade de precipitação mas tendo como comparação outros eventos 
e pegando nos dados das estações amadoras da região da Quinta do Conde, Azeitão, Setúbal, Moita, 
arrisco-me a dizer que já terão caído uns *25mm*.

Tem chovido desde madrugada alterando periodos de chuva fraca com chuva moderada. 
Entre as 11H e as 14h, tive de me deslocar a Azeitão e depois a Setúbal 
e garanto que chovia bem e estradas com muitos lençois de água.

Por agora vai chuviscando, vento fraco e uma temperatura de +14ºC

*Feliz Ano Novo! Tudo de bom para todos!*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2013 às 15:39)

A chuva está quase a terminar mas entretanto já vou com 17,8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2013 às 15:53)

Por aqui 11,8 mm, teve a chover a noite toda .


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2013 às 17:00)

Boas tardes

Por aqui, céu encoberto, *13,5ºC* , e vento fraco.
*6,9 mm*


Até para o ano. 
Bom 2014 para todos.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2013 às 18:02)

aqui 13ºC e 15mm acumulado hoje

preparar me para a passagem de ano, até para o ano, feliz 2014 a todos


----------



## quim_mane (31 Dez 2013 às 18:30)

Aqui por Coimbra esteve a ameaçar durante o dia mas nada de chuva


----------



## João Esteves (31 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Boa Noite,

Alguma chuva hoje, com 9.7 mm de acumulado.
Neste momento na Portela, 13.7 ºC.

Feliz Ano de 2014 para todos !


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

Boa noite!

Dia muito cinzento aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo com chuva principalmente durante a noite e manhã, por agora 12.7ºC em Benavente.

BOAS ENTRADAS!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2013 às 23:38)

Por aqui o tempo está mesmo belo para haver fogo-de-artifício! Meteu-se um nevoeiro tão cerrado como ainda não tinha visto este Outrono/Inverno e talvez este ano! Mas também aqui na zona nunca há festival pirotécnico, portanto

A Sul, da forma que eu vejo:







Não sei se há falha de iluminação pública na Serra ou se o nevoeiro está mesmo muito cerrado, mas o cenário é frio e sombrio, no mínimo assustador!

Um pouco mais claro para a foto ficar melhor..






E a SE:







Em números, estou com 10.7ºC e 93% de humidade.

A cada minuto que passa o nevoeiro vai-se fechando cada vez mais, impressionante!

Caneças segue com 11.4ºC e, obviamente, 100% de humidade relativa.

--

Provavelmente este será o meu último post de 2013. 
Um bom ano de 2014 a todos os leitores e participantes do MeteoPT!


----------

